# Spitfire Audio London Contemporary Orchestra Textures – Available now



## Fry777

Here is Spiftire Audio's second collaboration with the London Contemporary Orchestra.

*"A one-of-a-kind collection of organic expansive sounds, recorded in an awe-inspiring aircraft hangar"*

Having bought the previous LCO library during the wishlist sale, I'm looking forward to see what this one will offer and how it will complement it... What do you think of it ?

_Update : Available now :
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/london-contemporary-orchestra-textures/







_


----------



## jbuhler

Fry777 said:


> What do you guys think it will be ?


Lots of reverb.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

I can´t wait. Truly amazing.


----------



## TrondB

Jonny Greenwood Composer Toolkit...

jk. 

Excited for this!


----------



## Wally Garten

Fry777 said:


> Information posted on facebook :
> "Enter The Hangar – New Collaboration Coming January"



Ugh, I'm listening to this on my tiny phone speakers and can't hear clearly, but... Maybe bowed percussion? In the picture I got in an email just now, I see what look like they could be vibraphones?


----------



## ptram

But why??? I had planned not to spend more!!!
(Noted in the Out basket.)

Paolo


----------



## kriskrause

Looks like this might include solo string patches in addition to some percussion. I held off on Alternative Solo Strings (nope, not using the acronym) specifically hoping LCO solo strings were in the works.


----------



## KallumS

kriskrause said:


> Looks like this might include solo string patches in addition to some percussion. I held off on Alternative Solo Strings (nope, not using the acronym) specifically hoping LCO solo strings were in the works.



You mean AltSS?


----------



## MaxOctane




----------



## madfloyd

It's the choir!


----------



## Solarsentinel

Albion VI !!!


----------



## MillsMixx

Another string library. Here we go Spitfire! I don't need anymore that's for sure but I'll probably give you all my money again this year after the walkthough.


----------



## MillsMixx

Solarsentinel said:


> Albion VI !!!



You might be right. Maybe following in the footsteps of Metropolis Ark 4 with a library featuring smaller detailed sections, or by the sound of this trailer it also looks a lot like an Olafur styled offering.


----------



## CT

LCO Strings is great. If this actually is another LCO installment, that would be cool. 

I really just want Studio Woodwinds though....


----------



## muziksculp

@Fry777 ,

I see no mention of LCO in the teaser. What makes you think it's another collaboration with LCO ?


----------



## Alex Fraser

Well, the headline is *new* collaboration. So I'd assume someone who hasn't collabed with Spitfire before. That would discount LCO?

Edit: Of course, the logo. Self lesson for the future: Watch the entire video.


----------



## Fry777

muziksculp said:


> @Fry777 ,
> 
> I see no mention of LCO in the teaser. What makes you think it's another collaboration with LCO ?



Towards the end of the teaser you see a massive LCO logo, that was my hint


----------



## PeterN

New library every month. Its getting annoying.


----------



## Consona

For people who thought the symphonic series was not wet enough?


----------



## muziksculp

Fry777 said:


> Towards the end of the teaser you see a massive LCO logo, that was my hint



oooh . I think I stopped the video before that part showing the LCO logo . Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## josephspirits

kriskrause said:


> Looks like this might include solo string patches in addition to some percussion. I held off on Alternative Solo Strings (nope, not using the acronym) specifically hoping LCO solo strings were in the works.



LCO solo strings to add to the main set would be nice. _A.S.S._ can work with it, but more articulations, legato, and vibrato control would be nice.

Also, I would love if Spitfire would do little interviews or videos with the LCO players to demonstrate how the more unique articulations are actually played, and maybe suggestions about how to use them.


----------



## erica-grace

BOO

Dont know what it is

BOO

Nice atmos, however


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Oh my gawd. I'm so excited. *SoCal girlie accent*


----------



## Wally Garten

erica-grace said:


> BOO



British Orchestral Orchestra. The most quintessentially orchestral library ever recorded.


----------



## richhickey

Fry777 said:


> Information posted on facebook :



Facebook, sigh. Can we please use the real internet?


----------



## Mega

I don't know what it is but I want it!


----------



## Pablocrespo

I wish they would surprise us with some legato in the original LCO library (besides this new announcement). I love the sound of those strings


----------



## Cinebient

Nice...next project recording in the Hang Son Doong cave


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Why a hangar? Is AIR Lyndhurst booked? Looks like another hyper-flautando, EWC-style promo cycle. With taikos. 1 down, 3 to go.

And just to step off on the wrong foot...is that ventilator noise at the beginning? I kind of like the way it establishes an ambiance.

Installed LCO last night, now this... Sigh!


----------



## Zero&One

I honestly thought they had started in the "tanning bed & beauty" business when I looked at the picture :emoji_sun_with_face::emoji_sunny:


----------



## givemenoughrope

I’d prefer more arts for SCS and more EVOs to whatever this is.


----------



## ptram

Wally Garten said:


> Maybe bowed percussion?


Sounds more like full orchestra played with slow attack, long evolutions, dense timbre. Sort of Tundra meets Uist.

Paolo


----------



## ptram

James H said:


> I honestly thought they had started in the "tanning bed & beauty" business when I looked at the picture


Oh. And I was thinking of Stockhausen!

Paolo


----------



## pfmusic

Sounds like another winner from Spitfire. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Bill the Lesser said:


> Why a hangar?


What better place to house a Spitfire?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## pfmusic

The hanger featured in the new library promo looks like the same place where the BBC recorded their Ten Pieces education film.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

LCO Strings has been absolutely indispensable for me, so I have pretty darn high hopes for this one.


----------



## Tristan Elias

Solarsentinel said:


> Albion VI !!!


An LCO Albion would be perfect.


----------



## AdamKmusic

LCO evos?


----------



## ptram

LCO is a dry library. This one promises to be the wettest ever.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp

ptram said:


> This one promises to be the wettest ever.



Yup. and it's also recorded on a very wet and rainy day for a super wet sound


----------



## MaxOctane

muziksculp said:


> Yup. and it's also recorded on a very wet and rainy day for a super wet sound



Recorded at the edge of sogginess.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Noooooot again :-D 
Can they at least do something different about the trailers - not this, prolonged, slowly dying, boring sound that we heard like 100 times before? At least I heard it. I always wanted to like Spitfire sounds, but over time I realized it's not all gold that glitters.


----------



## puremusic

... I'd sure like to have my own aircraft hanger to record sample libraries in.


----------



## ptram

MaxOctane said:


> Recorded at the edge of sogginess.


I'm drooling!


----------



## marmalade haze

Watching a documentary on Amazon about 'the other Spitfire' as I type this. Looks brilliant, can't wait to find out more about this!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker

Hi there.
This is Paul Tompson, and i'm very excited to be able to show you today our new...


----------



## rottoy

So the new collaboration is one cellist on the right hand side and one vibraphone on the left (along with one Spitfire groupie playing what I think is known as a _hype)_, in a very reverberant space?


----------



## Consona

Honestly I'm a little bit worried about the usefulness of this. Soloists in a big space? Feels like some trendy scoring tool for those crime TV shows full of droning sounds and weird noises. Nothing against that, at least I won't have an urge to spend my money.


----------



## JeffvR

Seems like upright piano, cello, glass and vibraphone.


----------



## MaxOctane

Consona said:


> Honestly I'm a little bit worried about the usefulness of this. Soloists in a big space? Feels like some trendy scoring tool for those crime TV shows full of droning sounds and weird noises. Nothing against that, at least I won't have an urge to spend my money.



We know nothing about the library, though.


----------



## Wally Garten

Consona said:


> droning sounds and weird noises



Ah, you're familiar with my oeuvre, then?


----------



## Consona

MaxOctane said:


> We know nothing about the library, though.


Yea. It was just a pure speculation, of course.


----------



## Zero&One

MaxOctane said:


> We know nothing about the library, though.



And people are still ready to buy it


----------



## ptram

As for me, the stranger the library coming from Spitfire Audio, the more likely I am to get it. So, it's a nice thing we can't guess what it is.

Paolo


----------



## Parsifal666

Wait, NOTHING about the legato? 

Is this still vi-control?


----------



## MaxOctane

Totally unrelated except the name, That Sound has a drum lib called "Hangar". I haven't picked it up yet but I own a lot of their other libs and really really enjoy them. They're pretty under the radar around here so I enjoy plugging them.

https://www.iwantthatsound.com/hangar/


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Parsifal666 said:


> Wait, NOTHING about the legato?
> 
> Is this still vi-control?


It's obvious that the drum beat between the two string notes is a desperate attempt to cover up atrocious legato issues. We here at VI-Control are not so easily deceived.


----------



## gpax

kriskrause said:


> Looks like this might include solo string patches in addition to some percussion. I held off on Alternative Solo Strings (nope, not using the acronym) specifically hoping LCO solo strings were in the works.


The acronym shows up in Native Access. The brits actually have another word for it.


----------



## gussunkri

Even though one only sees and hears soloists, judging by the number of stands for sheet music, this should be an ensemble?


----------



## jbuhler

Parsifal666 said:


> Wait, NOTHING about the legato?
> 
> Is this still vi-control?


No legato, but POWER REVERB.


----------



## elfman

Probably another toolkit of canned patches that make mediocre composers seem like they know how to achieve various effects.


----------



## Zero&One

elfman said:


> Probably another toolkit of canned patches that make mediocre composers seem like they know how to achieve various effects.



On the wish list for me then!


----------



## Michel Simons

elfman said:


> Probably another toolkit of canned patches that make mediocre composers seem like they know how to achieve various effects.
> 
> 
> 
> James H said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the wish list for me then!
Click to expand...


I'm not even mediocre, so I guess it's not for me then.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

michelsimons said:


> I'm not even mediocre, so I guess it's not for me then.


Maybe not, but if you don't aim to be mediocre you'll never get there.







...oh wait!


----------



## whiskers

givemenoughrope said:


> I’d prefer more arts for SCS and more EVOs to whatever this is.


I'm reserving judgement until we actually know what 'this' is.


----------



## CT

michelsimons said:


> I'm not even mediocre, so I guess it's not for me then.



Yeah. I'll have to wait for the Mediocre Composer's Toolkit to pretend to be better than I am.


----------



## jamwerks

We already have LCO Strings, so maybe this will be a corresponding woodwind or brass library?


----------



## Parsifal666

miket said:


> Yeah. I'll have to wait for the Mediocre Composer's Toolkit to pretend to be better than I am.



_*DYING! *_


----------



## rottoy

elfman said:


> Probably another toolkit of canned patches that make mediocre composers seem like they know how to achieve various effects.


I read "canned peaches" and instantly thought of Ian McShane in Deadwood.


----------



## Andrew0568

Their Instagram shows "SA Recordings" launching 11/17
https://www.instagram.com/stories/spitfireaudio/


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Andrew0568 said:


> Their Instagram shows "SA Recordings" launching 11/17
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/spitfireaudio/



Didn't Christian blog something about "biggest collaboration ever" coming up in 2019? Is this it? (Sorry can't do Instagram). "SA Recordings" doesn't google all that big.

_"From Drum&Bass to Hard Trance from Electro to Progressive, SA Recordings is going to have it"_
https://soundcloud.com/sa-recordings


----------



## fretti

SA Recordings as in Spitfire Audio Recordings (aka Spitfires record label?).
Whatever that is going to look like...don't think that has something to do with the LCO video or their biggest collaboration though (imo)


----------



## ptram

Bill the Lesser said:


> _"From Drum&Bass to Hard Trance from Electro to Progressive, SA Recordings is going to have it"_


I've just purchased eDNA Earth. So, it must its replacement.

Paolo


----------



## josephspirits

I think this LCO collaboration and the Spitfire Audio Recordings are just two different projects, SA recordings is launching this Thursday.


----------



## CT

Maybe they'll record some of my music. Or, maybe I'm delusional from this high fever.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

josephspirits said:


> I think this LCO collaboration and the Spitfire Audio Recordings are just two different projects, SA recordings is launching this Thursday.



Indeed, these are two quite separate things. Ben


----------



## josephspirits

SpitfireSupport said:


> Indeed, these are two quite separate things. Ben



Great, thanks for clarifying, both sound exciting.


----------



## jesc126

I composed this track a few months back using LCO, Solo Strings, and the LABS soft piano. Even without legato samples in LCO, using some reverb and purposeful sloppy timing, it's not too noticeable. Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Tekkera

jbuhler said:


> Lots of reverb.


In classic spitfire fashion


----------



## Mr. Ha

It would be cool if Spitfire Recordings would be a service that lets people record some of their music for a decent price. Maybe they built a small studio in their office building...


----------



## jbuhler

New trailer:

Sounds more interesting than the original teaser.


----------



## pfmusic

Sounds brilliant - another winner from Spitfire Audio!


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> New trailer:
> 
> Sounds more interesting than the original teaser.



colour me intrigued - does SFA do intro pricing? Sounds a bit like a contender to Time Macro, albeit in a different style.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Could be an EVO...


----------



## pfmusic

Puzzlefactory said:


> Could be an EVO...


Thinking it might have an included Evo too


----------



## pfmusic

whiskers said:


> colour me intrigued - does SFA do intro pricing? Sounds a bit like a contender to Time Macro, albeit in a different style.


Yeah, Spitfire always does an intro price for new products


----------



## sostenuto

Wondering how much synergy with existing LCO Strings ? Would be cool if SF did Promo pricing for LCO concurrent with this Intro ……


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> colour me intrigued - does SFA do intro pricing? Sounds a bit like a contender to Time Macro, albeit in a different style.


IIRC, usually 20-25% discount on intro.


----------



## pfmusic

sostenuto said:


> Wondering how much synergy with existing LCO Strings ? Would be cool if SF did Promo pricing for LCO concurrent with this Intro ……


I don't think that's the way it'll work. They never did it with Olafur Arnalds or Hans Zimmer


----------



## jbuhler

pfmusic said:


> I don't think that's the way it'll work. They never did it with Olafur Arnalds or Hans Zimmer


They'll probably offer some kind of bundle pricing, though that won't be included in introductory pricing.


----------



## mouse

Spoiler alert, it's going to be bowed woodwinds.


----------



## muziksculp

Sounds very nice, I think it could be a very useful library, looking forward to Thursday.


----------



## pfmusic

Looks like vocal textures as well in the trailer


----------



## brenneisen

more pads, yay


----------



## givemenoughrope

John Luther Adams the Library
Sounds good!
I mean, I think after a good taste of this one would want to start making their own samples like this but I’m in. Sold.

Is that a hangar or a really huge quonset hut?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Sounds beautiful! Hopefully the intro price is beautiful too! I have a feeling it’ll be around the £159 mark!


----------



## Wolf68

I saw cellists with very shaky Hands...tremo*r*lando?


----------



## Parsifal666

ptram said:


> I've just purchased eDNA Earth. So, it must its replacement.
> 
> Paolo



That's a good one, but I so hope you have plans to buy Kinematik. EDNA is still a great set of synth samples and workflow on its own, but Kinematik is one of the top efforts by our own Unfinished, so I have to highly recommend the twofer. You won't regret it.

Another niche synth (just making sure people don't all use the same stuff) is Synplant, whose wonky workflow is unusual in an ultimately charming way. Demo and then mess with it...you might fall in love.


----------



## JT

Hearing the first trailer, didn't pique my interest at all. Trying to stick to my New Year's resolution of buying less libraries this year. But after hearing this new trailer, I might be tempted.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

whiskers said:


> colour me intrigued - does SFA do intro pricing? Sounds a bit like a contender to Time Macro, albeit in a different style.


Think you could be spot on there. It does indeed look like a similar set of evolving textures like Time Macro. That makes this quite interesting (to me) as I think Time Macro is marvellous. If it’s on a similar level while covering slightly different material perhaps with an included evo grid (which would make perfect sense for a library of a TM type) then I’m watching with interest. Still undecided without more detail but the second trailer sounds great.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

sostenuto said:


> Wondering how much synergy with existing LCO Strings ? Would be cool if SF did Promo pricing for LCO concurrent with this Intro ……



Pass the synergy, please! Loving the sounds of LCO, but it's biggest limitation is that it's hard to ensemble with "normal" sounding instruments in composition except where LCO is the lead instrument, and even then it takes some work. This may be the missing link. So much for "gawd I have enough libraries..." which I spoke as recently as recently.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

When will we reach the textures-overload stage? Personally, I’m starting to have too many choices!


----------



## Lassi Tani

JT said:


> Hearing the first trailer, didn't pique my interest at all. Trying to stick to my New Year's resolution of buying less libraries this year. But after hearing this new trailer, I might be tempted.



Same here! After the first trailer: not for me. After the second trailer: I'm definitely interested!


----------



## prodigalson

Recorded in an Aircraft hangar?? What, AIR Lyndhurst wasn't wet enough for them??


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> Recorded in an Aircraft hangar?? What, AIR Lyndhurst wasn't wet enough for them??


POWER REVERB.


----------



## Zero&One

jbuhler said:


> POWER REVERB.



I think it'll be just plain reverb... (dad joke)


----------



## VinRice

elfman said:


> Probably another toolkit of canned patches that make mediocre composers seem like they know how to achieve various effects.



So, perfect then?


----------



## josephspirits

I'm curious to see how big this library is; big toy box, or refined group of useful tools.

Also wondering if it will be in Kontakt or the Spitfire engine... I could see it as a sort of collection of Lab like instruments/textures.


----------



## erica-grace

Seems to be a direct competitor for OT's Time Macro


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Count me in. Fingers crossed for a Kontakt release.


----------



## jamwerks

I imagine there will be less and less Kontakt releases.


----------



## emasters

Ian Dorsch said:


> Fingers crossed for a Kontakt release.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

jamwerks said:


> I imagine there will be less and less Kontakt releases.



Me too, but I don't have to like it!


----------



## idematoa

Découvrez le Tweet de @SpitfireAudio :


----------



## sostenuto

YES_ SF /LCO ! NO_ FB 
Cool that OT choose to also do major announcement on YT. 

(edit) BTW _ *No* 'criticism/ negatives' toward FB. Simply not needed here and disappointed to miss desirable content limited to FB users.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> YES_ SF /LCO ! NO_ FB
> Cool that OT choose to also do major announcement on YT.


Yeah I stopped using FB years ago


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Yeah I stopped using FB years ago


Yup, if it's only on FB I won't see it.


----------



## sostenuto

A copy of the OT presentation was posted by a member here. Hopefully this is possibility for tomorrow's FB presentation ?


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> A copy of the OT presentation was posted by a member here. Hopefully this is possibility for tomorrow's FB presentation ?


I imagine SF will put the thing, or at least the highlights, up on their YouTube channel eventually. But it kind of irks me when companies just assume that everyone is willing to be on Facebook. On the other hand, in this case, I don't care that much since I am not that interested in this particular stream as a stream if they do port the good bits to YouTube eventually.


----------



## dpasdernick

mouse said:


> Spoiler alert, it's going to be bowed woodwinds.



I've heard that they've gone the extra mile and are actually going to bow the musicians who are bowing the woodwinds. The sound of a horsehair bow delicately caressing a polyester suit is rumored to be the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## sostenuto

dpasdernick said:


> I've heard that they've gone the extra mile and are actually going to bow the musicians who are bowing the woodwinds. The sound of a horsehair bow delicately caressing a polyester suit is rumored to be the 8th wonder of the world.



Might even cave-in to FB to see this !!


----------



## Akarin

dpasdernick said:


> I've heard that they've gone the extra mile and are actually going to bow the musicians who are bowing the woodwinds. The sound of a horsehair bow delicately caressing a polyester suit is rumored to be the 8th wonder of the world.



...and rumored to be lower by 6dB compared to the edge of silence.


----------



## Michel Simons

sostenuto said:


> YES_ SF /LCO ! NO_ FB
> Cool that OT choose to also do major announcement on YT.
> 
> (edit) BTW _ *No* 'criticism/ negatives' toward FB. Simply not needed here and disappointed to miss desirable content limited to FB users.



But do you actually need a FB account if the content is published publicly? I have an account, but it's inactive most of the time and I probably can't be arsed to re-activate it for this. Still curious about the library though.


----------



## Will Wilson

Will be there in person later today so will report back!


----------



## galactic orange

Will, be there in person today. So, Will, report back!


----------



## idematoa

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/london-contemporary-orchestra-textures/


----------



## AdamKmusic

Sounds really amazing and evocative! A steal for £169 as well, may have to pick it up!


----------



## MaxOctane

Beautiful sounds. 

Obvious comparison to TIME Macro, but they're not the same. This sounds lighter, more ethereal overall. 

Lovely stuff.


----------



## sostenuto

Will be purchasing during Intro. Do not have LCO. 
Is there sufficient synergy, using both together, to also add LCO, or should just consider each on their own merits ??


----------



## KMA

Checking out the walkthrough now.

Unfortunately, it sounds beautiful.


----------



## MaxOctane

sostenuto said:


> Will be purchasing during Intro. Do not have LCO.
> Is there sufficient synergy, using both together, to also add LCO, or should just consider each on their own merits ??



I have LCO. I don't hear any "natural" match between the two -- you can probably fit LCOTextures with whatever other library just as well.


----------



## John Busby

KMA said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds beautiful.


unfortunate for your wallet i presume lol


----------



## tebling

As an Evo bundle owner, I wonder why this isn't included. It uses the same Evo Grid interface and conceptually belongs to that family.


----------



## ka00

sostenuto said:


> Will be purchasing during Intro. Do not have LCO.
> Is there sufficient synergy, using both together, to also add LCO, or should just consider each on their own merits ??



Judging from what I’ve heard, this library will have roughly the same type of synergy with other libraries as Omnisphere would have with them. That is to say, this library is well into Omnisphere territory to me with its ethereal pads. There might be more to it, but that’s my first impression from the demos.


----------



## sostenuto

ka00 said:


> Judging from what I’ve heard, this library will have roughly the same type of synergy with other libraries as Omnisphere would have with them. That is to say, this library is well into Omnisphere territory to me with its ethereal pads. There might be more to it, but that’s my first impression from the demos.



THX! Omni 2.5 is mainstream product with huge 3rd Pty Libs as well. LCO has been of long-term interest, but well down priority list as new libs are introduced. 
Appreciate this perspective.


----------



## Mornats

tebling said:


> As an EVO bundle owner, I wonder why this isn't included. It uses the same EVO Grid interface and conceptually belongs to that family.



I think the price for bundles is based on a discounted price for all items currently in the bundle. They may well add it later but I'm sure the bundle price will then go up accordingly.


----------



## SimonViklund

This library should come with an impulse response of the hangar it was recorded in, so that you can use an IR reverb to make other sounds blend better with this library.


----------



## fiatlux

Sounds really beautiful! Downloading now. Chime in later with my thoughts.


----------



## CT

I'm so frustrated by VI's like this.

They sound incredible, and appeal to my interest in using instruments in new ways.

And yet, I eventually get tired of them. They never change. They're snapshots of something awesome and fluid, but still snapshots. All the ones I own are comprised of different ensembles in different spaces. This would be yet another one. For normal people that wouldn't matter, but I'm increasingly anal about wanting consistency.

Before I could afford anything fancy, I would try to create my own "modern" textures like this given the standard orchestral stuff I had. Obviously that had limitations, but at least it was always different, and I had control over it. Maybe I should go back to that approach. My standard orchestral stuff is way better than it used to be.

I don't have anything but praise for Spitfire and any others who explore these avenues, though.


----------



## D Halgren

Thanks for the awesome screensaver!


----------



## idematoa

*Let's go ! *
*



*


----------



## Bill the Lesser

They know where I live, dammit!

Downloading...at 10.3mbps. COME ON SPITFIRE! Better US servers, please! I routinely get 200mbps+ from Continuata and every other download service I've used. But I have said this so many times before...

A few months ago I put together some Kontakt + Omnisphere + etc mashups to do almost the exact same thing, in a very awkward kind of way (but with less 'verb). It got me a job! In this case LCOT had me at the Evo grid, which is a great concept IMHO.


----------



## emasters

Bill the Lesser said:


> Better US servers, please! I routinely get 200mbps+ from Continuata and every other download service I've used



Same situation here - just don't understand why Spitfire doesn't improve download speeds. Every other aspect of their business is great....


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## josephspirits

I was hoping there might be a discount for owners of LCO. Seems beautiful, but a part of me can't help but consider saving my budget for what else may be released this year.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

emasters said:


> Same situation here - just don't understand why Spitfire doesn't improve download speeds. Every other aspect of their business is great....



Sorry about this, we are working on better download speeds and we have made several improvements over the last few years. I know this is long awaited for some of you.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

So it is an Evo then.

Looks good...


----------



## muziksculp

I can't seem to find any info. regarding the size of the library, any feedback on this ?


----------



## joed

muziksculp said:


> I can't seem to find any info. regarding the size of the library, any feedback on this ?


28.5gig uncompressed


----------



## muziksculp

joed said:


> 28.5gig uncompressed



Thanks. I just found it on the product page. Some how it was hiding from me.


----------



## SimonViklund

muziksculp said:


> I can't seem to find any info. regarding the size of the library, any feedback on this ?


The "Product info" box on the website says it's 14.3 Gb to download but it requires 28.6 Gb of harddrive space during installation.


----------



## kitekrazy

miket said:


> I'm so frustrated by VI's like this.
> 
> They sound incredible, and appeal to my interest in using instruments in new ways.
> 
> *And yet, I eventually get tired of them.* They never change. They're snapshots of something awesome and fluid, but still snapshots. All the ones I own are comprised of different ensembles in different spaces. This would be yet another one. For normal people that wouldn't matter, but I'm increasingly anal about wanting consistency.
> 
> *Before I could afford anything fancy, I would try to create my own "modern" textures like this given the standard orchestral stuff I had.* Obviously that had limitations, but at least it was always different, and I had control over it. Maybe I should go back to that approach. My standard orchestral stuff is way better than it used to be.
> 
> I don't have anything but praise for Spitfire and any others who explore these avenues, though.



Developers are trying to reinvent the wheel. Creating your own does take effort. I'm thinking of creating my own vocal synths and using Kontakt what is was made for.


----------



## muziksculp

This library is great for Ambient textures, and magical evolving pads. Although I already have a few of the previously released SA EVO libraries, I think this one has a special feature. The Hanger's Acoustics !

I could also imagine using it in a synth based track.


----------



## AdamKmusic

miket said:


> I'm so frustrated by VI's like this.
> 
> They sound incredible, and appeal to my interest in using instruments in new ways.
> 
> And yet, I eventually get tired of them. They never change. They're snapshots of something awesome and fluid, but still snapshots. All the ones I own are comprised of different ensembles in different spaces. This would be yet another one. For normal people that wouldn't matter, but I'm increasingly anal about wanting consistency.
> 
> Before I could afford anything fancy, I would try to create my own "modern" textures like this given the standard orchestral stuff I had. Obviously that had limitations, but at least it was always different, and I had control over it. Maybe I should go back to that approach. My standard orchestral stuff is way better than it used to be.
> 
> I don't have anything but praise for Spitfire and any others who explore these avenues, though.


Hmm when you put it like that you have a point. With some effects on top though you could get different varyiations over time though..


----------



## SpitfireSupport

emasters said:


> Same situation here - just don't understand why Spitfire doesn't improve download speeds. Every other aspect of their business is great....


One note on this, just make sure that you're using the latest version of the app from here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/library-manager/


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Also... If you're frustrated by slow downloads, please do reach out to us at spitfireaudio.com/support and we can examine the logs


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Well some nice sounds here as I play through the patches. LOTS of reverb on the far mics, no surprises there but fortunately the close mics approach a kind of almost dry sound that can be beefed up to almost any extent with the far mics alone. The hangar sound is quite nice and even unique, but a 10 second tail goes an awful long way.

VERY New-agey, I must say! Surprising considering the obvious comparison to the lean and esoteric LCO Strings which seems to occupy a spot on the opposite side of the musical esthetic. I had hoped those two would march along in synergistic lock step, but such is not the case, or at least they do not beckon me to use them together in ways I had hoped for.

At any rate, I'm tied up on a project that will benefit from Textures so I have no real complaints to make, other than a mild disappointment at the lack of a marriage made in heaven. Whatever else the Spitfire mystique does in fact shine through the cosmic veneer quite nicely and for the money I'm glad I picked this up.

PS, the Textures evo could greatly benefit from the individual sound patch volume controls available in the "new" Spitfire player. The individual Textures sounds cover a wide range of dynamics and it's easy to lose the quieter sounds in certain combinations. Would be nice to someday see a "new" player version of Textures.


----------



## ccarreira

Sounds like a Wavestation. Nice.


----------



## whiskers

I think I'm going to go for it. Still need to finish the walkthrough, but I love what they're doing. It does seems a bit of a Time Macro competitor like I first guessed, but I'm getting much more of a Thomas Newman/Johnny Greenwood textural vibe, rather than a focus on movement. So i think they're very complementary. 

It does have an EVO, which we all suspected. 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/london-contemporary-orchestra-textures/


*PRESETS / TECHNIQUES / ARTICULATIONS / MICS / MIXES*

*TEXTURES GRID*

*INSTRUMENTS:*
*ETHEREAL:*

*Voices (Sopranos, Mezzo Soprano, Alto, Tenor, Baritone, Bass), Percussion, Cello*
*
MERCURIAL:

Flute (plus Alto & Contra), Harp, Viola, Cellos
*
*QUANTUM:*

*Flute (plus Alto & Contra), Piano, Viola, Cellos*
*
ASTRAL:

Percussion, Felt piano, Cello Harmonics

INDIVIDUAL TEXTURES*

*ETHEREAL*

*Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (MW)*
*Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (Vel)*
*Ethereal - First Light*
*Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (MW)*
*Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (Vel)*
*Ethereal - Shimmer Oscillations*
*Ethereal - Frozen Overtones*
*Ethereal - Space Chatter*
*Ethereal - Aurora Borealis*
*Ethereal - Celestial Sand*
*Ethereal - Cosmic Refraction*
*Ethereal - Vapour Undulation*
*
MERCURIAL

Mercurial - Mercurial Tail (MW)
Mercurial - Mercurial Tail (Vel)
Mercurial - Mercurial Tail (MW)
Mercurial - Mercurial Tail (Vel)
Mercurial - Infinity Shudder
Mercurial - Fractured Air
Mercurial - Chrome Ocean
Mercurial - Gravitational Lens
Mercurial - Primordial Soup
Mercurial - Bantam Supernovae
Mercurial - Effervescent Arc
Mercurial - Frozen Light
*
*QUANTUM*

*Quantum - Quantum Tail (MW)*
*Quantum - Quantum Tail (Vel)*
*Quantum - Quantum Tail (MW)*
*Quantum - Quantum Tail (Vel)*
*Quantum - Space Reverberation*
*Quantum - Gravity Pillow*
*Quantum - Subatomic Magnet*
*Quantum - Onyx Wave*
*Quantum - Drone Distortion*
*Quantum - Octave Bloom*
*Quantum - Space Forest*
*Quantum - Distortion Halo*
*
ASTRAL

Astral - Astral Tail (MW)
Astral - Astral Tail (Vel)
Astral - Glass Winds
Astral - Glass Bloom
Astral - Microtonal Interference
Astral - Frozen Waves
Astral - Whisper Trills
Astral - Still Air
Astral - Tremor Drones
Astral - Glass Quiver








CURATED PRESETS

Astral - Mystic Keys
Astral - Shimmer Wave
Aurora Borealis - Drone
Celestial Hike
Cosmic Refraction - Drone
Distortion Halo - Drone
Ethereal - Textural Pipes
Ethereal - Twist Of Fate
Ethereal - Voices Of The Deep
Ethereal Tail - Drone (Vel)
Expanding Multiverse Pad
Fractured Air - Drone
Frozen Light - Drone
Frozen Waves - Drone
Glacial Shifts
Glass Bloom - Drone
Glass Winds - Drone
In Solace
Microtonal Mindcloud A1
Microtonal Mindcloud A2
Microtonal Mindcloud B1
Microtonal Mindcloud B2
Octave Bloom - Drone
Quantum - Rolling Waves
Red Shift
Rusty Organ
Shimmer Oscillations - Drone
Space Forest - Drone
Space Reverberation - Drone
Still Air - Drone
Textures Grid - Abandoned Voices
Textures Grid - Arrival
Textures Grid - Aurora Rhodes
Textures Grid - Cathedral Walls
Textures Grid - Close But Far
Textures Grid - Decompression
Textures Grid - Deep Space
Textures Grid - Depths Of Valhalla
Textures Grid - Earthrise
Textures Grid - Electric Swarms
Textures Grid - Feedback Drone 1
Textures Grid - Feedback Drone 2
Textures Grid - Chrome Surfer
Textures Grid - Impending Storms
Textures Grid - Into The Void
Textures Grid - Night Organ
Textures Grid - Out Of Reach
Textures Grid - Piano Whisper
Textures Grid - Plume Delays
Textures Grid - Probe Scanners
Textures Grid - Rattle Pad
Textures Grid - Room Resonance
Textures Grid - Scratchy Swell Pad
Textures Grid - Short Crystal Shards 1
Textures Grid - Short Crystal Shards 2
Textures Grid - Storm Creaks
Textures Grid - String Theory
Textures Grid - Stutter Roll
Textures Grid - Synthesized Reality
Textures Grid - The Aether
Textures Grid - Cosmic Reflector
Textures Grid - Touch Of Life
Textures Grid - Vocal Airs
Textures Grid - Wormholes
Whisper Trills - Drone
MICS & MIXES*

*TEXTURE GRID MICROPHONES:*

*Close*
*Main Array — a combination of Ambient and Outrigger*
*Room*
*The Mix — by Joe Rubel*
*
INDIVIDUAL TEXTURES MICROPHONES:

Close
Main Array — a combination of the Tree and Outrigger
Room
The Mix — by Joe Rubel
Plate Reverb
Stretched — samples stretched x2 to create a pad like effect

*


ABOUT
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/zendesk/sso/ (CONTACT)
https://careers.spitfireaudio.com/ (CAREERS)
EULA / TERMS
PRIVACY POLICY
FAQ


----------



## dpasdernick

ccarreira said:


> Sounds like a Wavestation. Nice.



Sounds like a wavestaion in terms of the slow morphing pads or the more rhythmic wave sequencing the WS can do? I'm a sucker for the rhythmic sequencing moreso that the etheral morphing type of WS sounds.


----------



## Parsifal666

pfmusic said:


> Thinking it might have an included Evo too



From all I've heard (I have Evos 1 to 4), I won't be needing this at all.


----------



## Rob Elliott

D Halgren said:


> Thanks for the awesome screensaver!


That is cool AND DARK - would be easy on the eyes - tell me how to get this pic?


----------



## ccarreira

dpasdernick said:


> Sounds like a wavestaion in terms of the slow morphing pads or the more rhythmic wave sequencing the WS can do? I'm a sucker for the rhythmic sequencing moreso that the etheral morphing type of WS sounds.



From the demos, some parts sounded like the Wavestation morphing pads. I love it.


----------



## ccarreira

ccarreira said:


> From the demos, some parts sounded like the Wavestation morphing pads. I love it.





dpasdernick said:


> Sounds like a wavestaion in terms of the slow morphing pads or the more rhythmic wave sequencing the WS can do? I'm a sucker for the rhythmic sequencing moreso that the etheral morphing type of WS sounds.



For the rhythmic wave sequence nothing beats Omnisphere.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Rob Elliott said:


> That is cool AND DARK - would be easy on the eyes - tell me how to get this pic?


Got it. Ok - very nice. Now I feel 'obligated' to buy it. :(


----------



## D Halgren

Rob Elliott said:


> That is cool AND DARK - would be easy on the eyes - tell me how to get this pic?


I just went to the library page and right clicked the image, to bring it up in a separate tab. Then set it as wallpaper on Mac, or on Windows I think you have to save it first.


----------



## D Halgren

Rob Elliott said:


> Got it. Ok - very nice. Now I feel 'obligated' to buy it. :(


Sorry, responded late.


----------



## charlieclouser

Oh hell yes. I can't get enough of Spitfire's EVO stuff. Or reverb. And this has both out the wazoo.

(sigh) *adds to cart


----------



## Bill the Lesser

whiskers said:


> ...It does seems a bit of a Time Macro competitor ...



IMHO they're not even close, and not especially complimentary. Time Macro is orchestral and melodic, Textures is very pad-like. Some of the Texture patches (mostly the pianos) can be played melodically, but for the most part if you want a lead voice or even a rapidly changing harmonic structure you'll have to get it elsewhere.

I've been dialing down the heavy reverb and delays included in many of default patches, and liking the bare hall sound a lot more. But even with the close mics those long tails will put constraints on how you can use Textures in compositions. Intros, outros, bridges etc are where it lives. It's really on the sound design side of things, seen in that light it's quite extraordinary.


----------



## harmaes

ccarreira said:


> For the rhythmic wave sequence nothing beats Omnisphere.



Do you have a number of examples presets of Omnisphere which showcase this?


----------



## Rob Elliott

D Halgren said:


> Sorry, responded late.


No worries. REALLY easy on the eyes - now - do I 'pay for the privilege'? Hmmmmm.


----------



## ccarreira

harmaes said:


> Do you have a number of examples presets of Omnisphere which showcase this?



Best example are the "The Unfinished" presets, they are top.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-colossus/


----------



## Rob Elliott

Bill the Lesser said:


> IMHO they're not even close, and not especially complimentary. Time Macro is orchestral and melodic, Textures is very pad-like. Some of the Texture patches (mostly the pianos) can be played melodically, but for the most part if you want a lead voice or even a rapidly changing harmonic structure you'll have to get it elsewhere.
> 
> I've been dialing down the heavy reverb and delays included in many of default patches, and liking the bare hall sound a lot more. But even with the close mics those long tails will put constraints on how you can use Textures in compositions. Intros, outros, bridges etc are where it lives. It's really on the sound design side of things, seen in that light it's quite extraordinary.


Thanks for this info. Honestly when first heard I thought I'd ONLY be interested in the CLOSE mics for some lovely detail. I have enough pad synths and such.


----------



## whiskers

Bill the Lesser said:


> They know where I live, dammit!
> 
> Downloading...at 10.3mbps. COME ON SPITFIRE! Better US servers, please! I routinely get 200mbps+ from Continuata and every other download service I've used. But I have said this so many times before...
> 
> A few months ago I put together some Kontakt + Omnisphere + etc mashups to do almost the exact same thing, in a very awkward kind of way (but with less 'verb). It got me a job! In this case LCOT had me at the Evo grid, which is a great concept IMHO.


i get 90-100 from SFA...IDK... maybe they're hammered on new releases.


----------



## whiskers

Bill the Lesser said:


> IMHO they're not even close, and not especially complimentary. Time Macro is orchestral and melodic, Textures is very pad-like. Some of the Texture patches (mostly the pianos) can be played melodically, but for the most part if you want a lead voice or even a rapidly changing harmonic structure you'll have to get it elsewhere.
> 
> I've been dialing down the heavy reverb and delays included in many of default patches, and liking the bare hall sound a lot more. But even with the close mics those long tails will put constraints on how you can use Textures in compositions. Intros, outros, bridges etc are where it lives. It's really on the sound design side of things, seen in that light it's quite extraordinary.


fair enough, it definitely was a poor equation on my end. I still kind of get that vibe though, not necessarily that the style was the same, but that they're kind of filling in a gap with textures that a standard orchestral library wouldn't have, and are meant to compliment those standard libraries. IDK though, just a noob's take. At the end of the day, you have to decide if you like the sound or not, and if it'd work for what you want to do. I did and do, so I got it.

Not sure how the reverb is going to mix with other stuff yet, but not too concerned about that right now.


----------



## jbuhler

Bill the Lesser said:


> Time Macro is orchestral and melodic, Textures is very pad-like.


Orchestral I get, the melodic not so much. You can sort of use Time Macro melodically but in the same way that you can sort of use BDT melodically. But I take the point that you can’t use Textures melodically at all. A limitation, to be sure, but not one that would be of great concern to anyone who has libraries with melodic capability. More of a question: how do melodic instruments/other texture instruments/evos set with Textures? Does the hangar reverb play well with others? Looking forward to taking a good listen to all the walkthroughs and demos tonight.


----------



## Zero&One

I just don't get the EVO thing. It's just... I'm not sure?
Maybe the videos don't do them justice?


----------



## charlieclouser

James H said:


> I just don't get the EVO thing. It's just... I'm not sure?
> Maybe the videos don't do them justice?



With most libraries, you play some notes and then something happens - one thing.

With EVO, you play some notes and then something happens - and then something ELSE happens, and keeps on happening. 

I find them to be a next-level approach, allowing me to create textural stuff without manually drawing in a zillion controller curves across ten single-section instruments and spending all day trying to coax some motion, wiggle, and flow out of static sounds. Love that stuff.

I think of them as the best middle-ground between ordinary libraries (play a note, hear basically a static square wave with some reverb) and phrase-based libraries (play a note, hear basically someone else's piece of music or some portion thereof).


----------



## Bill the Lesser

James H said:


> I just don't get the EVO thing. It's just... I'm not sure?
> Maybe the videos don't do them justice?


I view Evos as used by Spitfire as timbre (and maybe static harmony) with movement.

Haven't noticed any videos that offer good examples of uses in composition.


----------



## D Halgren

This one has some of the most gorgeous sounds! I think it's my new favorite Evo.


----------



## sostenuto

D Halgren said:


> This one has some of the most gorgeous sounds! I think it's my new favorite Evo.



May be the notable feature pushing me to add …. Only have Tundra and EVO 3 so far. 
OACE was next priority and ran out of budget during WL Promo. 
Does LCO Textures 'sort of' help me recover ??


----------



## D Halgren

sostenuto said:


> May be the notable feature pushing me to add …. Only have Tundra and EVO 3 so far.
> OACE was next priority and ran out of budget during WL Promo.
> Does LCO Textures 'sort of' help me recover ??


I think it sings! Very beautiful sounds! I am more impressed by it than any of the others. OACE is great, but I like this more.


----------



## dpasdernick

ccarreira said:


> Best example are the "The Unfinished" presets, they are top.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-colossus/




I don't think Omnisphere can do true wave sequencing like the Korg Wavestation but I hope I'm wrong. These sounds by the Unfinished sound lovely but, to me, sound more like the morphing pads of the WS and not the harsher rhythmic sounds. 

I'm looking for more sounds like the first sound in the link below or at 7:20 the sound called Ski Jam. If Omnisphere can do this I've been missing out big time.


----------



## X-Bassist

dpasdernick said:


> I don't think Omnisphere can do true wave sequencing like the Korg Wavestation but I hope I'm wrong. These sounds by the Unfinished sound lovely but, to me, sound more like the morphing pads of the WS and not the harsher rhythmic sounds.
> 
> I'm looking for more sounds like the first sound in the link below or at 7:20 the sound called Ski Jam. If Omnisphere can do this I've been missing out big time.




Do you have the original? The bundle with all the Korg Softsynths (including M1) goes on sale from time to time for $49. But this wavestation will get you "those" sounds. 
https://korg.shop/software/korg-collection-series/korg-collection-wavestation.html
I liked the M1 and Wavestation when they came out in the 80's and 90's, but I do like having all the sounds without it taking up extra studio space.


----------



## muziksculp

I think this library would be great to use with Synth textures. Arps, Leads, basses, ..etc The textures, and pads supplied by LCO Textures, It might work well with some solo acoustic instruments as well, but I haven't heard something of that nature in the demos. imho. the contrast between Pure Synthetic sounds, and the Acoustic based Pads, and Textures of this library creates a very nice musical synergy.

Plus, using the individual patches, with no EVOs, can be very rewarding as well.

I'm close to go ahead and purchase this library, but would love to hear more demos from those who have purchased it, and their opinions. 

I like _Paul Sanderson_'s demo titled 'Metamorphosis', which has a synthetic driving arp type sound, and the pad like atmospheres of the library.


----------



## Geoff Grace

This looks like the closest thing to "instant score" since British Drama Toolkit.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zero&One

charlieclouser said:


> With EVO, you play some notes and then something happens - and then something ELSE happens, and keeps on happening.
> 
> I find them to be a next-level approach, allowing me to create textural stuff without manually drawing in a zillion controller curves across ten single-section instruments and spending all day trying to coax some motion, wiggle, and flow out of static sounds. Love that stuff.



Thanks! Great explanation


----------



## MillsMixx

Gorgeous Evos! Just downloaded and I love what I'm hearing so far, and it really blends well with some of the other Evos and British Drama Toolkit. Instant score for sure! You can create a completely different sound out of it by adjusting the close mics.

OK one small knit picky detail...maybe you guys could fix the low resolution problem on the main Evo grid interface? Seriously it's pretty fuzzy like a low quality JPEG image with white pixel artifacts all over the grid.. I own all of the other Evos so I know the image quality could be better.

I can live with it but maybe address this is a future update? It's also noticeable on the website pics and walkthoughs. Surely you can see that right?

Anyway I realize sound is the key factor but for a 300 dollar product I don't think it's too much to point this out and you wanted opinions, but then again maybe it only bugs just me. I love Spitfire (color me a fanboy) but I like a clear interface. Other than that you got yourself a winner! It's only noticeable on the main Evo grid patch, not the individual textures.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

sostenuto said:


> May be the notable feature pushing me to add …. Only have Tundra and EVO 3 so far.
> OACE was next priority and ran out of budget during WL Promo.
> Does LCO Textures 'sort of' help me recover ??


Between OACE and LCOT, I would chose OACE by a good margin. It'll work with just about anything whether orchestral or pad-like, LCOT is pretty much niche'd into the pad department. In many cases Omnisphere could sub for LCOT, but OACE is it's own unique thing.


----------



## idematoa

The reverb of the hangar becomes the instrument, the instruments * are its components ...
The management of the sfx and the positioning of the microphones are therefore the adjustment variables.

===> A kind of software version of a BigSky Strymon pedal !?  

Very inspiring this brewing of textures

All proportion kept, it is the sound meeting between Eric Whitacre & Ólafur Arnalds ... 

* organized in 4 environments (Ethereal, Mercurial, Quantum and Astral)


----------



## Michel Simons

MillsMixx said:


> OK one small knit picky detail...maybe you guys could fix the low resolution problem on the main Evo grid interface? Seriously it's pretty fuzzy like a low quality JPEG image with white pixel artifacts all over the grid.. I own all of the other Evos so I know the image quality could be better.
> 
> I can live with it but maybe address this is a future update? It's also noticeable on the website pics and walkthoughs. Surely you can see that right?



I saw it on the website as well and thought that it was just that picture.


----------



## idematoa

michelsimons said:


> I saw it on the website as well and thought that it was just that picture.



I have the same bug, waiting for a graphical correction...


----------



## Bill the Lesser

michelsimons said:


> I saw it on the website as well and thought that it was just that picture.


Ditto that! Would also be incredibly cool if one could right click on those buttons and move the mouse up and down to adjust individual button volumes. Shouldn't be hard to do (cue sound of programmers' bodies hitting the floor).


----------



## n9n9n9

Bill the Lesser said:


> Ditto that! Would also be incredibly cool if one could right click on those buttons and move the mouse up and down to adjust individual button volumes. Shouldn't be hard to do (cue sound of programmers' bodies hitting the floor).



it is quite a bit of work to set them up, but the evos really like to have their gain controlled via MPE poly pressure. i can not really use them without it.


----------



## harmaes

ccarreira said:


> Best example are the "The Unfinished" presets, they are top.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-colossus/



Thanks for the suggestion. I was expecting something out of the box from Omni  The Colossus are nice and usable from what I can tell from the demos but have a different vibe IMO then LCOT.


----------



## StillLife

It is interesting that the intro price beats the educational discount, for the first time I think?


----------



## charlieclouser

ccarreira said:


> Best example are the "The Unfinished" presets, they are top.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-colossus/



I second the endorsement of The Unfinished's Omnisphere patches. I bought the whole darn bundle on Black Friday sale and although it took me a week to go through them all and pick all my favorites, there is some gold in there.


----------



## idematoa

*100% LCO Textures [One Textures Grid]*
*
*


----------



## ccarreira

harmaes said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I was expecting something out of the box from Omni  The Colossus are nice and usable from what I can tell from the demos but have a different vibe IMO then LCOT.



LCOT sounds very organic and Spitfire sound is very warm. This library is very tempting. This places an amazing layer on the audio experience. However it's missing some solo instruments and the Ostinato. IMO. Textures need rhythm . The Korg Wavestation designers knew that, and made the most singular synth ever. Ahead of its time about 20 years.


----------



## Fry777

ccarreira said:


> LCOT sounds very organic and Spitfire sound is very warm. This library is very tempting. This places an amazing layer on the audio experience. However it's missing some solo instruments and the Ostinato. IMO. Textures need rhythm . The Korg Wavestation designers knew that, and made the most singular synth ever. Ahead of its time about 20 years.



Off topic but maybe it's worth you have a look at Time Macro ? I'm writing a review for it with audio examples, that should be ready very soon.

Watching the walkthrough, LCOT sounds beautiful, however I think I'll be basing any buying decision on the "In Action" video from Oliver, as I want to see if the library is versatile enough...


----------



## blougui

I might have missed something (have not read every and single page) but how come this is not in commercial announcement thread ?
There's not anyone from SA coming here ?apart from the odd support tech?
Are we not worth it anymore that "we" have to promote their launches ourselves?


----------



## Fry777

blougui said:


> I might have missed something (have not read every and single page) but how come this is not in commercial announcement thread ?
> There's not anyone from SA coming here ?apart from the odd support tech?
> Are we not worth it anymore that "we" have to promote their launches ourselves?



I created this Sample talk topic as it's my understanding that Spitfire won't create these kind of topics in the "Commercial announcements" anymore.

I guess the brightside is that we get to freely discuss and compare LCOT with other libs... But it's sad that Paul and Christian won't interact with us on here anymore


----------



## blougui

Fair enough Fry777.
I pretty much like their products - and Chris Henson is a quite the block, at least his public personna. I deeply regret they have such a thin skin.


----------



## Parsifal666

The EVOS are meant to make pads and rhythms easy to come up with/complement, especially in the context of rushed film scores. They make life a little easier for the composer.

However, though I've used all of the EVOS in final mockups on several occasions, I almost always just take the ideas I get from them and convert them to a dedicated string ensemble library. It can take work sometimes, but it usually sounds better. That said, EVO 4 has been the library I've most consistently used in final mockups, mostly because to me it's the best sounding of them, plus it can be hella hard replicating some of those patches with other libraries, at least for me.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

D Halgren said:


> Thanks for the awesome screensaver!



Here's a higher res version: http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/support/lcoii_header_1920.jpg


----------



## Solarsentinel

Beautiful!
It's a kind of HY Intimate textures with a lot more reverb. 
I think it can blend really well together.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

charlieclouser said:


> I second the endorsement of The Unfinished's Omnisphere patches. I bought the whole darn bundle on Black Friday sale and although it took me a week to go through them all and pick all my favorites, there is some gold in there.


And I am STILL going through them...not to mention his Zebra/HZ bundle. A bottomless well of nectar.


----------



## Henning

Actually to me the Evos are just magic. I have them all and it seems I will get this one as well. They give movement and excitement to a piece in a way that are pretty hard to fake with multisamples. I usually use them as backdrops for live instruments. Put a live violin or cello line on top of the evos and it always hits me how gorgeous it sounds.


----------



## jbuhler

StillLife said:


> It is interesting that the intro price beats the educational discount, for the first time I think?


I noticed this as well. Maybe they felt they had to be more aggressive in pricing because of all the noise around NAMM. But it would be nice, I guess, if 33% off became the new norm for intro pricing.


----------



## AdamKmusic

blougui said:


> Fair enough Fry777.
> I pretty much like their products - and Chris Henson is a quite the block, at least his public personna. I deeply regret they have such a thin skin.


block or bloke? haha


----------



## jbuhler

Parsifal666 said:


> The EVOS are meant to make pads and rhythms easy to come up with/complement, especially in the context of rushed film scores. They make life a little easier for the composer.
> 
> However, though I've used all of the EVOS in final mockups on several occasions, I almost always just take the ideas I get from them and convert them to a dedicated string ensemble library. It can take work sometimes, but it usually sounds better. That said, EVO 4 has been the library I've most consistently used in final mockups, mostly because to me it's the best sounding of them, plus it can be hella hard replicating some of those patches with other libraries, at least for me.


I don't have EVO 4, but I find the Symphonic Strings EVO very useful, not so much as an EVO, but for the variety of longs it allows me to introduce, most of which are not really available in regular string libraries. (Indeed, I was long stumped by the Symphonic Strings EVO, since the sound always seems too big for an EVO, but my impressions of the library changed completely when I gave up the grid.) The EVO part of OACE also gives a lot of distinctive longs hard to get from dedicated string libraries.


----------



## Ron Verboom

My kind of library. Love it! Listen to my first testcue here:


----------



## dexterjettser

Ron Verboom said:


> My kind of library. Love it! Listen to my first testcue here:



Gorgeous cue, excellent piece of underscore. What other libraries are you blending with LCOT?


----------



## Ron Verboom

dexterjettser said:


> Gorgeous cue, excellent piece of underscore. What other libraries are you blending with LCOT?


Only extra is the piano from 'Ólafur's Composer Toolkit'.


----------



## harmaes

Ron Verboom said:


> Only extra is the piano from 'Ólafur's Composer Toolkit'.


Which presets did you use? I just bought LCOT as well and I’m still experimenting with it.


----------



## Oliver

I just downloaded and have to say, if you just use the Close Mics, turning down delay and reverb, and use the "raw" sound, the library becomes extremly useful and detailled.
What i heard in the demos and videos from spitfire is more on the ambient and "synthy" side, thats not what i want. But as i said, you can use it differently with just Close Mics 

Very beautiful library!

The only thing they must change is the terrible quality GUI Image.
@SpitfireSupport please change that fast!


----------



## Theodor Andrews

I couldn't resist. Downloading now... Very looking forward to the close mics to get a more intimate sound...


----------



## Fry777

Oliver said:


> I just downloaded and have to say, if you just use the Close Mics, turning down delay and reverb, and use the "raw" sound, the library becomes extremly useful and detailled.
> What i heard in the demos and videos from spitfire is more on the ambient and "synthy" side, thats not what i want. But as i said, you can use it differently with just Close Mics
> 
> Very beautiful library!
> 
> The only thing they must change is the terrible quality GUI Image.
> @SpitfireSupport please change that fast!



Could you play a few notes using those dry mics please ?


----------



## givemenoughrope

If it were more string oriented I would have bought this already. Sounds great though. Still might.


----------



## jbuhler

Oliver said:


> I just downloaded and have to say, if you just use the Close Mics, turning down delay and reverb, and use the "raw" sound, the library becomes extremly useful and detailled.


I had to chuckle at this. "If you only get rid of the hangar, it's a very useful library." I chuckle because most of the marketing is about the hangar. 

It is very good to know that you can control the hangar reverb enough to bring out the detail, which should make the library more flexible in all sorts of ways.


----------



## whiskers

harmaes said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I was expecting something out of the box from Omni  The Colossus are nice and usable from what I can tell from the demos but have a different vibe IMO then LCOT.


IMO LCO feels a bit more organic, but that being said, I love Matt's Omni patches.


----------



## sostenuto

Darn ! Wrestling with this narrowly versus earlier EVO priority list: SSS Evo, OACE, EVO 4.


jbuhler said:


> I had to chuckle at this. "If you only get rid of the hangar, it's a very useful library." I chuckle because most of the marketing is about the hangar.
> 
> It is very good to know that you can control the hangar reverb enough to bring out the detail, which should make the library more flexible in all sorts of ways.



Main interest is EVO, and main, competing alternative is Symphonic Strings EVO. 
Quite different choices, and LCO Textures Intro cost is a factor. 
Textures is 'now' decision; would await next promo for SS or OACE.


----------



## idematoa

*LCOT GRID & 2 PRESETS*
*

*
*Textures Grid*

**

* 6 instruments*

**


----------



## Ron Verboom

harmaes said:


> Which presets did you use? I just bought LCOT as well and I’m still experimenting with it.


Just 4 tracks of random grids so i can't tell you the settings exactly.


----------



## whiskers

really digging this ethereal eerie sound


----------



## idematoa

Oliver said:


> I just downloaded and have to say, if you just use the Close Mics, turning down delay and reverb, and use the "raw" sound, the library becomes extremly useful and detailled.
> What i heard in the demos and videos from spitfire is more on the ambient and "synthy" side, thats not what i want. But as i said, you can use it differently with just Close Mics
> 
> Very beautiful library!
> 
> The only thing they must change is the terrible quality GUI Image.
> @SpitfireSupport please change that fast!



*With Reverb and Mx Position Mic*


*Without Reverb and Close Mic*


===> *Confirmed ! THX*


----------



## JT

I love the sound of this and will probably get it, but I have to admit that whenever I use an Evo, I feel that I'm "cheating". Instead of using compositional and orchestration skills, I let the patch do the work for me. Anyone else have ambivilent feelings about Evo's?


----------



## Lee Blaske

JT said:


> I love the sound of this and will probably get it, but I have to admit that whenever I use an Evo, I feel that I'm "cheating". Instead of using compositional and orchestration skills, I let the patch do the work for me. Anyone else have ambivilent feelings about Evo's?



I always have the nagging feeling that using a computer and sample libraries is cheating. Our end results can be beautiful, and we can do what we do with great skill, but we're all essentially making fake music. As fake as CGI in movies (which I'm coming to hate more and more). 

Whenever one of these libraries comes out, it occurs to me that very soon, thousands of other people will have their hands on it, and they'll be taking those sonic bits and adding them to other sonic bits and making their music, and I'll just be one of them.


----------



## whiskers

Lee Blaske said:


> Whenever one of these libraries comes out, it occurs to me that very soon, thousands of other people will have their hands on it, and they'll be taking those sonic bits and adding them to other sonic bits and making their music, and I'll just be one of them.




I kind of get that, but at the same time I kind of don't. Stuff is bound to sound similar after a while just due to probability, I would think. just write something you like, and don't overthink it. Much easier said than done though


----------



## Parsifal666

Lee Blaske said:


> I always have the nagging feeling that using a computer and sample libraries is cheating. Our end results can be beautiful, and we can do what we do with great skill, but we're all essentially making fake music. As fake as CGI in movies (which I'm coming to hate more and more).
> 
> Whenever one of these libraries comes out, it occurs to me that very soon, thousands of other people will have their hands on it, and they'll be taking those sonic bits and adding them to other sonic bits and making their music, and I'll just be one of them.





JT said:


> I love the sound of this and will probably get it, but I have to admit that whenever I use an Evo, I feel that I'm "cheating". Instead of using compositional and orchestration skills, I let the patch do the work for me. Anyone else have ambivilent feelings about Evo's?



Most of the composers I know (and most of them are semi-pros like me) have had that weird sample feeling, and I felt that way for years. In the past six or seven though...folks, phrase samples aren't going away. They're a part of music now.

I do limit my phrase samples (including EVOs, as I mentioned I usually end up reverse engineering with EWHS or OT), and use them mostly for ideas to build upon. But I've layered plenty in the past. 

The way to get around the abovementioned feeling is to write (and/or orchestrate, arrange) as different a context as possible. Look at phrase samples as a way to unlock your own (inherently better 'cuz it's you) ideas. 

Or you could be a hobbyist (no problem with that at all), blow all your credit on sample libraries, use a bunch of phrase samples so you can impress your family and friends as a ersatz composer, and spend most of your actual-job-working-hours posting here about legato:


----------



## Lee Blaske

whiskers said:


> I kind of get that, but at the same time I kind of don't. Stuff is bound to sound similar after a while just due to probability, I would think. just write something you like, and don't overthink it. Much easier said than done though



Well, for me, the feeling is amplified because I was onboard with this technology was really new, expensive, and fairly complicated (I still have my Synclavier in the closet). It felt a lot more special and unique when very few people were doing it. I don't begrudge that everybody can do it now. That's the way technology progresses. Things get really cheap, and everybody has them. But it's kind of like the difference between hopping on a jet and flying to Europe today, vs. Charles Lindbergh doing it. Just not the same feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## ka00

Lee Blaske said:


> I always have the nagging feeling that using a computer and sample libraries is cheating. Our end results can be beautiful, and we can do what we do with great skill, but we're all essentially making fake music. As fake as CGI in movies (which I'm coming to hate more and more).



But, I guess what JT is referring to is pressing one button and seemingly getting something more or less preassembled in response, as opposed to assembling the “fake music” yourself.

Not that I subscribe to the notion that it’s fake music. The great skill required is in writing and orchestrating the music. Samples, for the most part, only take care of the knowing how to “hold the instrument properly, blow into the hole properly” part, not the part about which notes to play and how long etc.

And even then, you’ve got to be good with midi programming to get the basic performance aspects done as realistically as the library will allow.

So I don’t think all samples are created equally, and when pressing one single button, it is certainly worth thinking about how far down or up the chain/spectrum you want to be:

i.e. press one button and the result can be: play a single note —> play an EVO recording —> play a pre-orchestrated phrase —> play a song in iTunes.

Clearly not all of those scenarios are going to make you feel like what you’re expressing is really something you should feel ownership for. I may play someone’s music on my iPod and it may express what I’m feeling at the moment, but it’s not my expression.

Also, a composer who conducts an orchestra to perform his/her music is not cheating, and neither is the person who merely uses your basic vanilla articulations. That stuff is like the building blocks of language. Like letters. Evos are like words. Phrases are, well, phrases. I don’t know, it’s all getting very abstract.


----------



## sostenuto

Reminds of 'The Infinite Number of Monkeys Theorem'. Next random user could be next _virtual_ HZ, BH …..


----------



## Lee Blaske

BTW, regarding using tools like this vs. "compositional and orchestration skills," I think it's Apples vs. oranges. When you start playing on an interestingly mapped EVO and experimenting things, there's a lot of inspiration there, and it might take you to a totally different place than where you'd end up putting notes on paper to be played by real players in an acoustic session. Volume balances can be a lot different than what occurs in the real world, too.


----------



## ka00

Lee Blaske said:


> BTW, regarding using tools like this vs. "compositional and orchestration skills," I think it's Apples vs. oranges. When you start playing on an interestingly mapped EVO and experimenting things, there's a lot of inspiration there, and it might take you to a totally different place than where you'd end up putting notes on paper to be played by real players in an acoustic session. Volume balances can be a lot different than what occurs in the real world, too.



Yeah, I agree. Can be super inspiring. I mainly see them as the background to the painting, not the subject. But, it’s up to the user to make them more or less than that.


----------



## Lee Blaske

ka00 said:


> Clearly not all of those scenarios are going to make you feel like what you’re expressing is really something you should feel ownership for.



Any composer is borrowing an awful lot from everything that came before him/her. None of us are sitting down and inventing a new wheel.


----------



## ptram

JT said:


> whenever I use an Evo, I feel that I'm "cheating". Instead of using compositional and orchestration skills, I let the patch do the work for me. Anyone else have ambivilent feelings about Evo's?


I use them as hairpins or timbre transition arrows. So, I can feel relieved and a bit less guilty.

Paolo


----------



## blougui

AdamKmusic said:


> block or bloke? haha


Ahah, I guess I meant bloke, stupid French I am


----------



## sostenuto

faire le clown' ? Don't think so …..


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Fry777 said:


> I created this Sample talk topic as it's my understanding that Spitfire won't create these kind of topics in the "Commercial announcements" anymore.
> 
> I guess the brightside is that we get to freely discuss and compare LCOT with other libs... But it's sad that Paul and Christian won't interact with us on here anymore



Could have had something to with everyone acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...


----------



## whiskers

Puzzlefactory said:


> Could have had something to with everyone acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...


damn shame, really.


----------



## ka00

I imagine I'll get more use out of it than the other Evos.

I have a feeling this would work well with Eric Whitacre Choir.


----------



## sostenuto

Puzzlefactory said:


> Could have had something to with everyone acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...



Was under impression that Spitfire consistently received more attention here than virtually any other provider. 
To state '_everyone_ acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...' is flat out false. 

This Forum has more than enough active participants to populate as valid a bell curve of opinion and comment as many others, no matter how large. 

_ imho_ …. Spitfire Audio loses disproportionately more than it gains by walking away from thousands of interested and involved participants here at VI-C Forums. 

Truly a shame to lose their capable presence.


----------



## Lee Blaske

sostenuto said:


> Was under impression that Spitfire consistently received more attention here than virtually any other provider.
> To state '_everyone_ acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...' is flat out false.
> 
> This Forum has more than enough active participants to populate as valid a bell curve of opinion and comment as many others, no matter how large.
> 
> _ imho_ …. Spitfire Audio loses disproportionately more than it gains by walking away from thousands of interested and involved participants here at VI-C Forums.
> 
> Truly a shame to lose their capable presence.



I think SA may be playing things exactly right. It's not as if we don't hear from them. They put out more interesting and helpful videos about their products and the craft in general than any other company I know of. And, they are incredibly fast responders if you have any specific question about their products. Forums can really get ugly. They're wise to stay in places where they have control.


----------



## JT

I don't think that Spitfire loses anything by remaining quiet here. I too enjoyed their participation, but VI members create their own buzz about a product without SF doing anything. I suspect though, that if no one created these threads for SF products, we might see more involvement from SF itself.


----------



## erica-grace

JT said:


> I don't think that Spitfire loses anything by remaining quiet here.


 
Well, if nobody started a thread about their new release, they would, but someone did, so they won't.


----------



## erica-grace

Puzzlefactory said:


> Could have had something to with everyone acting like dicks towards Paul, Christian and Spitfire in general, for months...



I know you are exaggerating when you say everyone, but really, it was only a small amount of people. And most of that small minority were voicing displeasure with either the way SFA does business, or library quality. That's not being a dick.


----------



## sostenuto

Lee Blaske said:


> I think SA may be playing things exactly right. It's not as if we don't hear from them. They put out more interesting and helpful videos about their products and the craft in general than any other company I know of. And, they are incredibly fast responders if you have any specific question about their products. Forums can really get ugly. They're wise to stay in places where they have control.



Respect your POV fully, but it begs the question, why is this not appropriate for any or all other comparable providers ? 
If VI-C Forums does not provide valuable feedback, in addition to opportunity to respond or comment when appropriate, then which Forums are ? 
While my time here is not lengthy, I quickly became almost a Spitfire fan boy, based on so much attention and involvement. That enthusiasm is waning, seemingly ever since CH posture changed.

Really cannot state more than personal perspective, and it is surely altered.

Regards


----------



## Sopranos

I don't think they lose anything by not being active here. Those that were buying their libraries are still buying them and still creating a lot of buzz for them around here. 

In fact, its smarter for them not to engage in negativity. They really don't have much to gain by chiming in.


----------



## NYC Composer

“Leave Britney alooooone!!!!!” :::sobs:::


----------



## Parsifal666

I'm wondering if we're asking too much of the @Spitfire Team. For some bizarre reason, people really have been pretty ignorant to Paul, Christian, etc, whom have not only been doing their jobs but doing what most developers can't or won't: conscientiously interacting with their customers.

Perhaps it's a sign of general ingratitude around here. Though I've somewhat converted to OT in the past year, I still have a lot of respect for and use the SF libraries, and am now remembering more than ever just how hands-on and available the team made themselves to us.

I'm not a fan of the wicked witch vocals and general Glam scenario, however this might be apropos here:


----------



## idematoa

*A Piano Whisper...









*


----------



## redlester

charlieclouser said:


> I second the endorsement of The Unfinished's Omnisphere patches. I bought the whole darn bundle on Black Friday sale and although it took me a week to go through them all and pick all my favorites, there is some gold in there.



I bought Omnisphere about 6 months ago and have barely used it, it’s so overwhelmingly huge and complex I haven’t had the time to sit down and dig into it. Think it will be a slow burner over the coming months/years.


----------



## NYC Composer

redlester said:


> I bought Omnisphere about 6 months ago and have barely used it, it’s so overwhelmingly huge and complex I haven’t had the time to sit down and dig into it. Think it will be a slow burner over the coming months/years.


Huge, yes. Complex, not so much. Pick a category and start playing some sounds.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Well yes, obviously when I used the word “everyone” I didn’t mean it literally. 

My point was that I don’t know why people are acting surprised that they don’t contribute here anymore, considering the anti Spitfire sentiment and general level of animosity towards them, in the preceding months before their departure from the forums.


----------



## Oliver

idematoa said:


> *A Piano Whisper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




someone else only using close mics 
very very nice!


----------



## idematoa

*London Contemporary Orchestra + Albion V Tundra*

_TEXTURE GRID MICROPHONES : Close _

*




*


----------



## TeamLeader

Oliver said:


> I just downloaded and have to say, if you just use the Close Mics, turning down delay and reverb, and use the "raw" sound, the library becomes extremly useful and detailled.
> 
> @SpitfireSupport please change that fast!



That is GREAT news Oliver! I hated the wetness. Can you post a little demo of close only. The more the close demos the better for me.


----------



## Oliver

TeamLeader said:


> That is GREAT news Oliver! I hated the wetness. Can you post a little demo of close only. The more the close demos the better for me.



@idematoa just posted beautiful demos


----------



## josephspirits

idematoa said:


> I have the same bug, waiting for a graphical correction...



I'm digging the graphic novel look of it, very _Into the Spider-verse _, but I was wondering about those buttons.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa




----------



## redlester

JT said:


> I love the sound of this and will probably get it, but I have to admit that whenever I use an Evo, I feel that I'm "cheating". Instead of using compositional and orchestration skills, I let the patch do the work for me. Anyone else have ambivilent feelings about Evo's?



My opinion has always been that music is an art, not a sport, so anything goes as long as you are honest about it. It’s only “cheating” if you claim it to be something it’s not.

Am old enough to remember being told by a friend in the early 80’s that drum machines were “cheating”!


----------



## sostenuto

Puzzlefactory said:


> Well yes, obviously when I used the word “everyone” I didn’t mean it literally.
> 
> My point was that I don’t know why people are acting surprised that they don’t contribute here anymore, considering the anti Spitfire sentiment and general level of animosity towards them, in the preceding months before their departure from the forums.



Got it. 
(_My_) reaction was selfish response _ being deprived of a capable source of information.
SF's decisions are not questioned; simply personal disappointment.

LCO Textures looks /sounds impressive _ likely addition before Feb 7.


----------



## lp59burst

TeamLeader said:


> That is GREAT news Oliver! I hated the wetness. Can you post a little demo of close only. The more the close demos the better for me.


Isn't exploring the "wetness" and character of the hanger kind of the purpose of this library...?

Maybe it's not the right tool for what you're after...

One could, I suppose, carve a turkey with a butter knife but it's probably not the ideal tool for the job...


----------



## ka00

lp59burst said:


> Isn't exploring the "wetness" and character of the hanger kind of the purpose of this library...?



It's possible the "purpose" for it matters less than what new and interesting things you can find to do with it. I say that since it's not really a workhorse library, but one designed for experimental and unusual sounds and combinations.


----------



## jbuhler

lp59burst said:


> Isn't exploring the "wetness" and character of the hanger kind of the purpose of this library...?


It is nice to know that you can control the hangar sound to some extent. That's what I take from the interest in the close mic. Does the library allow you to play with the wetness or is it just dialed in?


----------



## lp59burst

ka00 said:


> It's possible the "purpose" for it matters less than what new and interesting things you can find to do with it. I say that since it's not really a workhorse library, but one designed for experimental and unusual sounds and combinations.


For me it's purpose first then what can I do with it.

What I mean is if I need Strings (purpose/function) I don't select a Brass VI - or in this case if I'm after "dry" I wouldn't select a VI recorded in a huge aircraft hanger with ~10 second reverb tails. 

Once I have the right "tool" then I use it to build and explore within it's purpose/function.


----------



## ka00

lp59burst said:


> For me it's purpose first then what can I do with it.
> 
> What I mean is if I need Strings (purpose/function) I don't select a Brass VI - or in this case if I'm after "dry" I wouldn't select a VI recorded in a huge aircraft hanger with 10 second reverb trails.
> 
> Once I have the right "tool" then I use it to build and explore within it's purpose.



Yes, of course. I agree with you there. The only thing I'd say though is that this library seems to have a number of prominent features going for it that are hard to replicate with other tools. The main two "features" could be A) the hangar and B) an unusual combination of instruments, articulated in unusual ways. I think feature B is of tremendous value, and that's what the close mics let someone explore if they want.


----------



## lp59burst

ka00 said:


> Yes, of course. I agree with you there. The only thing I'd say though is that this library seems to have a number of prominent features going for it that are hard to replicate with other tools. The main two "features" could be A) the hangar and B) an unusual combination of instruments, articulated in unusual ways. I think feature B is of tremendous value, and that's what the close mics let someone explore if they want.


Totally agree... and your option/reason "B" is why I bought it too... 

I'm going to try using it with SFA's Chrysalis & OA Felt Piano and maybe add some of "The Unfinished" Omni2 + Zebra2 patches too... should make for a good combo...


----------



## JT

redlester said:


> Am old enough to remember being told by a friend in the early 80’s that drum machines were “cheating”!


Drum machines were definitely not cheating. I remember having a jingle session in the 80's in a very small studio that had no room for a drum booth. We hired a drummer, paid him scale, to program the Linn drum machine to sound like a kit. If you didn't know how to play drums, you couldn't make this thing sound real.

I had an Oberheim DMX at home, all I was able to use it for was to provide very simple, basic beats for demos.


----------



## whiskers

@jbuhler - here's a _extremely rough_ demo of my first time really sitting down with it. This is just a single evo grid selection, so 1 track. I'll add more later today and/or tomorrow. Interesting contrast between the upper and lower ranges, I think. Does have a very ethereal/eerie sound.

Forgive my multiple key and style changes, was just experimenting, not going for a certain theme.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler - here's a _extremely rough_ demo of my first time really sitting down with it. This is just a single evo grid selection, so 1 track. I'll add more later today and/or tomorrow. Interesting contrast between the upper and lower ranges, I think. Does have a very ethereal/eerie sound.
> 
> Forgive my multiple key and style changes, was just experimenting, not going for a certain theme.



Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto

Leaning mostly toward EVO attributes at this point. Seems cost-attractive in place of other EVO(s) of interest.

Glad, in some ways, Textures is not a strong 'enhancer', in concert with original LCO …... _No added purchase GAS_.


----------



## whiskers

Kinda reminds me a lot of EWC... very curious as to how they would pair. Would go will together, I think, but would take some work.


----------



## ccarreira

So, those who already used LCOT how do you classify the variety of the sounds? Im afraid its just half a dozen with "Now with eyes closed", "Now with eyes open" variations. How do you classify the sound pool?


----------



## muziksculp

I'm still undecided about this library, kind of on the edge about it. Maybe showing more variety of sounds in the demos will help.

By the way, my favorite SA EVO library is the Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Also like the EVO 2 and EVO 3 Libraries. Maybe adding some long tail reverb to these EVOs will give me the Hangar type sound of this library.


----------



## whiskers

ccarreira said:


> So, those who already used LCOT how do you classify the variety of the sounds? Im afraid its just half a dozen with "Now with eyes closed", "Now with eyes open" variations. How do you classify the sound pool?


That seems like a very vague question, can you expound on how you mean?


----------



## ccarreira

whiskers said:


> That seems like a very vague question, can you expound on how you mean?


I already have more EVOS and Felt Pianos and harps and glass pads, the Eric Choir, etc, what brings me this library besides a new special and unique reverb? This is pad zone, and many presets sound to me like some Korg Wavestation presets, of course Spitifire have a more gorgeous sound with a much bigger resolution, but this is old fashion pads made with acoustic sources, its is not a bad thing, but I will like more information before i buy.


----------



## muziksculp

Actually, even the official demos don't show a lot of variety. I'm sure this is a great library when used with other libraries, synths, ..etc. but when used alone it lacks the variety.


----------



## ccarreira

muziksculp said:


> Actually, even the official demos don't show a lot of variety. I'm sure this is a great library when used with other libraries, synths, ..etc. but when used alone it lacks the variety.



Looks kind a gourmet thing, like a spice


----------



## muziksculp

ccarreira said:


> Looks kind a gourmet thing, like a spice



Yes, a very tasty spice, meant to be mixed with other libraries, synths, sounds, ..etc. At least that's my impression so far.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> By the way, my favorite SA EVO library is the Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Also like the EVO 2 and EVO 3 Libraries. Maybe adding some long tail reverb to these EVOs will give me the Hangar type sound of this library.


Just got this and downloaded, and played first patch as is. I had the same intensely pleasurable experience I had when I first sat down with OACE. I don't yet know if this will last as it did with OACE. But initial impression is very yummy.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> Just got this and downloaded, and played first patch as is. I had the same intensely pleasurable experience I had when I first sat down with OACE. I don't yet know if this will last as it did with OACE. But initial impression is very yummy.



@jbuhler Thanks for the feedback. Have fun, and if possible let us know what you think after you spent some more time discovering this library.


----------



## Sopranos

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler - here's a _extremely rough_ demo of my first time really sitting down with it. This is just a single evo grid selection, so 1 track. I'll add more later today and/or tomorrow. Interesting contrast between the upper and lower ranges, I think. Does have a very ethereal/eerie sound.
> 
> Forgive my multiple key and style changes, was just experimenting, not going for a certain theme.



Sounds very Omnisphere-ish.


----------



## sostenuto

Sopranos said:


> Sounds very Omnisphere-ish.



Hmmmmmm …….. heavily committed to Omni for long time. Starting to hesitate spending ~ $200.
for something Omni2.5 can do with reasonable chops.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmmm …….. heavily committed to Omni for long time. Starting to hesitate spending ~ $200.
> for something Omni2.5 can do with reasonable chops.


Do you think it sounds Omnisphere-ish? I mean, you’re the only one who can say whether it sounds duplicative for your uses.


----------



## ccarreira

This is a VERY interesting alternative
https://www.stringaudio.com/bundles/monolith_bundle


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> Yes, a very tasty spice, meant to be mixed with other libraries, synths, sounds, ..etc. At least that's my impression so far.


exactly my thoughts. At least for the most part.

@jbuhler - here is my first attempt at mixing with other tracks, as well as using multiple instances of LCO textures. This [draft] track has 3 instances of LCO textures (2 curated, one custom), an NI piano with the reverb bumped up to try and match the LCO II lib, and a guitar from @TheUnfinished 's Cyberia Omnisphere library (left mostly unaltered).


----------



## kriskrause

Another helpful walkthrough out there.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Do you think it sounds Omnisphere-ish? I mean, you’re the only one who can say whether it sounds duplicative for your uses.



For my uses ….. I will need to purchase and explore /decide. Reacting to couple other posts making this inference /comparison.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> For my uses ….. I will need to purchase and explore /decide. Reacting to couple other posts making this inference /comparison.


in my uninformed opinion, yes, they can be similar, and they mix pretty well. It definitely feels a bit more organic than omnisphere, and I like the EVO grid, but it's up to you if that's worth the 200$.

If i have one nitpick with the library so far, it's that I wish it was more dynamic. But I still have much to explore.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> If i have one nitpick with the library so far, it's that I wish it was more dynamic. But I still have much to explore.


Working through the instrument myself. Some of the evolutions can build up quite a lot of dynamics, but they take a good time getting there, and yes the focus of the dynamic range seems to be from pp to mf, occasionally f. There's more potential to create melodic material than I thought there would be. That's not the point of the library, of course, but you can get some measure of tonal movement, and because the tail moves (and disappears) with the note it doesn't build up like it would in a long reverb.

I tried pairing Textures with various patches from BDT without adding anything to BDT except the built-in reverb and the initial experiments are encouraging there. It doesn't seem like you have to dial back the hangar reverb or dial up the reverb on BDT to get them to sit together. 



muziksculp said:


> Actually, even the official demos don't show a lot of variety. I'm sure this is a great library when used with other libraries, synths, ..etc. but when used alone it lacks the variety.


It depends on what you mean by "variety." The library is definitely (and not surprisingly) dominated by evolving longs (and the reverb is part of the sustain). The dynamics are focused on the soft side, I think, because like most of the Evos, the emphasis in this library falls on the detail and intimacy (it's interesting to consider the cultural work of the reverb tail in this context of a library that seems to nevertheless bank on such detail and intimacy, and the hangar reverb becomes part of the materiality of the sound). I think there is quite a lot of variety within those parameters, but those parameters may be so determining for you that the variety nevertheless seems slight. And I do think there is a question of how much variety of mood—which is maybe the real challenge—can be got from these kinds of libraries, which demand a stasis of tone if the note is going to be allowed to make its timbral transformation.


----------



## whiskers

Sopranos said:


> Sounds very Omnisphere-ish.


Perhaps. And I do agree; keep in mind though this was a single Evo grid pattern.


----------



## idematoa

*Elven Dream*

3 Textures Grid(s) : Abandonned Voices, Electric Swarms, Piano Whisper


----------



## Oliver

idematoa said:


> *Elven Dream*
> 
> 3 Textures Grid(s) : Abandonned Voices, Electric Swarms, Piano Whisper




close Mics


----------



## idematoa

Oliver said:


> close Mics


Yes !


----------



## AdamKmusic

Couldn't resist anymore! Looking forward to downloading and trying it out!


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> Working through the instrument myself. Some of the evolutions can build up quite a lot of dynamics, but they take a good time getting there, and yes the focus of the dynamic range seems to be from pp to mf, occasionally f. There's more potential to create melodic material than I thought there would be. ***********
> 
> I tried pairing Textures with various patches from BDT without adding anything to BDT except the built-in reverb and the initial experiments are encouraging there. It doesn't seem like you have to dial back the hangar reverb or dial up the reverb on BDT to get them to sit together. ************
> 
> And I do think there is a question of how much variety of mood—which is maybe the real challenge—can be got from these kinds of libraries, which demand a stasis of tone if the note is going to be allowed to make its timbral transformation.



As you also have other, later SF_EVO(s), can you offer some thoughts about Textures vs OACE vs SS Evo. Clearly these each have their merits and shortcomings, but if one had to prioritize until adding them all, how do you now rank these (obviously for _your_ personal needs /preferences). 

THX for these helpful perspectives !


----------



## JT

jbuhler said:


> Working through the instrument myself. Some of the evolutions can build up quite a lot of dynamics, but they take a good time getting there...



In Paul's walkthrough, he showed the variation slider giving the user a little control over the length of time the evo takes to evolve. Will that help to build up the dynamics quicker?


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> As you also have other, later SF_EVO(s), can you offer some thoughts about Textures vs OACE vs SS Evo. Clearly these each have their merits and shortcomings, but if one had to prioritize until adding them all, how do you now rank these (obviously for _your_ personal needs /preferences).
> 
> THX for this helpful perspective !


I'm not sure at this point. I use SSSE differently than OACE. SSSE serve generally as substitute longs for orchestral strings, ways of pulling off timbral transitions as it were within a large orchestral context (and many of these transitions are hard to reverse engineer with other samples compared to other EVOs). I don't actually use the grid portion of SSSE very much, and indeed for a long time when I approached it only through the grid SSSE stumped me because I associate the EVOs with an intimate sound that seemed (to me) contrary to a large orchestral string sound. But when I shifted my thinking to SSSE as giving different long articulations that performed timbral transformations, it opened up a real use for them.

I sometimes use individual evolutions from OACE that way too for a chamber string sound, but I find OACE works really well in the grid doing the kind of things that EVOs do so well, the evolving pad/timbre kind of thing that plays up the intimacy of these delicate effects emerging from and returning back into the ensemble.

My initial impressions of Textures is that it falls more on the side of OACE than SSSE, but with a distinct timbral palette. There is some overlap with strings, but Textures' palette is wider (closer to Time Macro but not identical with that either—and TM is optimized for other things), but also, because the reverb tail is such a strong element of sound, not so firmly in the realm of a traditional chamber orchestra. (I also haven't yet done enough random throws on the grid to know how well the grid works. I should have a better sense of that in a few days.)

This brings me back to the passing remark I made about the signification of this reverb. What cultural work is it doing? What is being imagined musically when you use this sound? I like it, but I'm also not quite not sure how to answer that (and it is a question that often arises for me when musical sound plays with imagined space in ways that are agnostic with respect to real space). This is, I think, an obscure point about which it is hard to be clear, and I apologize about that.

So ranking? I don't think I can do that. Really, the question could only be answered by considering the kind of music you write and the other libraries you have. Initially impressions are that Textures is well executed for what it is. For me, Textures fills a niche that I don't think is duplicated by anything else I have—or at any rate would take considerable processing to get in the same ballpark. But I don't have Omnisphere. For someone who has Omnisphere, Textures may not be as useful in that respect.


----------



## Sopranos

Nice stuff! Sounds achievable between Omnisphere and Novo though.


----------



## jbuhler

JT said:


> In Paul's walkthrough, he showed the variation slider giving the user a little control over the length of time the evo takes to evolve. Will that help to build up the dynamics quicker?


I don't think so because as I understand it, it changes the sample start point, so it just starts at a higher dynamic level, as it were, rather than compressing the time over which the build occurs. So you get, say, a shorter build from mp to mf rather than the longer build from p to mf. You can probably use the variation slider to create the impression of a bigger build by bringing in later notes at an initial higher dynamic level (rather than having to wait for it to build). I haven't played enough with the behavior, though, to know if this is how it really works in practice.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Textures fills a niche that I don't think is duplicated by anything else I have—or at any rate would take considerable processing to get in the same ballpark. But I don't have Omnisphere. For someone who has Omnisphere, Textures may not be as useful in that respect



@sostenuto - if you need long textures with padlike ethereal sounds, you could go this route or omnisphere. For everything that omnisphere can match with LCO II, the LCO lib is much more noticeably organic/natural sounding.

So it depends on:

1. How often do you use/need/want these otherworldly long pads/evos?

2. When you do need them, could you get away with a slightly more synth sound, or does it need to sound more acoustic and organic?

I find in certain areas they can trade blows, but they each have their own kind of flavour. Each lib can do a little something better than the other.

Like @jbuhler said, it depends on your use/needs. And what kind of music you want to write.

That being said, I own the olafur evos, and it does fit right in line with those as far as operation/what to expect.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> I'm not sure at this point. I use SSSE differently than OACE. SSSE serve generally as substitute longs for orchestral strings, ways of pulling off timbral transitions as it were within a large orchestral context (and many of these transitions are hard to reverse engineer with other samples compared to other EVOs). I don't actually use the grid portion of SSSE very much, and indeed for a long time when I approached it only through the grid SSSE stumped me because I associate the EVOs with an intimate sound that seemed (to me) contrary to a large orchestral string sound. But when I shifted my thinking to SSSE as giving different long articulations that performed timbral transformations, it opened up a real use for them.
> 
> I sometimes use individual evolutions from OACE that way too for a chamber string sound, but I find OACE works really well in the grid doing the kind of things that EVOs do so well, the evolving pad/timbre kind of thing that plays up the intimacy of these delicate effects emerging from and returning back into the ensemble.
> 
> My initial impressions of Textures is that it falls more on the side of OACE than SSSE, but with a distinct timbral palette. There is some overlap with strings, but Textures' palette is wider (closer to Time Macro but not identical with that either—and TM is optimized for other things), but also, because the reverb tail is such a strong element of sound, not so firmly in the realm of a traditional chamber orchestra. (I also haven't yet done enough random throws on the grid to know how well the grid works. I should have a better sense of that in a few days.)
> 
> This brings me back to the passing remark I made about the signification of this reverb. What cultural work is it doing? What is being imagined musically when you use this sound? I like it, but I'm also not quite not sure how to answer that (and it is a question that often arises for me when musical sound plays with imagined space in ways that are agnostic with respect to real space). This is, I think, an obscure point about which it is hard to be clear, and I apologize about that.
> 
> So ranking? I don't think I can do that. Really, the question could only be answered by considering the kind of music you write and the other libraries you have. Initially impressions are that Textures is well executed for what it is. For me, Textures fills a niche that I don't think is duplicated by anything else I have—or at any rate would take considerable processing to get in the same ballpark. But I don't have Omnisphere. For someone who has Omnisphere, Textures may not be as useful in that respect.



Even with only Tundra (EVO), and EVO 3, I get relevant meanings from this helpful Reply. 
Past priorities have been OACE; then SSSE, and your comments place Textures comfortably.

I feel Omnisphere 2.5 (2.6 soon), and its many 3rd Pty expansions, fill a different role for me, and I set Omni apart. However _ also have Heavyocity Rhythmic Textures and Intimate Textures, which are more similar to EVO(s), especially SF's latest. 

Throughout this Thread, and mostly these later, experiential comments, I am mainly _learning_, not truly making purchase decisions ….. as all three EVO(s) mentioned here are planned additions.

Many thanks. Looking forward to your evolving experiences with LCO Textures.

*@ whiskers* …. I trust this Reply applies as well to your latest comments (which were being posted as I responded here). I'm very comfortable with any related decisions now and with this commendable, new SF creation.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> I feel Omnisphere 2.5 (2.6 soon), and its many 3rd Pty expansions, fill a different role for me, and I set Omni apart. However _ also have Heavyocity Rhythmic Textures and Intimate Textures, which are more similar to EVO(s), especially SF's latest.


I don't have Rhythmic Textures (yet—I'll likely pick it up when Heavyocity runs one of their periodic 50% sales and includes the library in it), but I do have Intimate Textures, which I like, though I don't use as much as I might because I find it takes a lot more work to get IT to sit with my other libraries. My initial tests suggest that LCO Textures will comparatively be a breeze to integrate. And as with OACE, IT and RT are just strings, so LCOT gives a wider palette there as well.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Here's a little track after just messing around with the library for an hour or so! Absolutely loving the sounds in this, some amazing textures and so much room to develop ideas!

(additional instruments - LCO Strings Violins / Albion One Easter Island Hits / Project Bravo Sub Bass - No EQ or additional processing on anything)


----------



## muziksculp

Have users of this library ventured into discovering the non-EVO Presets of the library ? I would like to hear some more demos that use these Presets, instead of EVOs. 

What are you thoughts on these non-EVO Presets ?


----------



## whiskers

AdamKmusic said:


> Here's a little track after just messing around with the library for an hour or so! Absolutely loving the sounds in this, some amazing textures and so much room to develop ideas!
> 
> (additional instruments - LCO Strings Violins / Albion One Easter Island Hits / Project Bravo Sub Bass - No EQ or additional processing on anything)



nice and subtle, I enjoyed it.


----------



## AdamKmusic

muziksculp said:


> Have users of this library ventured into discovering the non-EVO Presets of the library ? I would like to hear some more demos that use these Presets, instead of EVOs.
> 
> What are you thoughts on these non-EVO Presets ?



Most of what you hear in my demo are non evo presets. The majority of them are drones which play out in a similar way to the Orchestral Swarm instruments!


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> Have users of this library ventured into discovering the non-EVO Presets of the library ? I would like to hear some more demos that use these Presets, instead of EVOs.
> 
> What are you thoughts on these non-EVO Presets ?


I can throw together a quick something with a few curated presets if you want me too.


----------



## muziksculp

AdamKmusic said:


> Most of what you hear in my demo are non evo presets. The majority of them are drones which play out in a similar way to the Orchestral Swarm instruments!



Cool. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## muziksculp

whiskers said:


> I can throw together a quick something with a few curated presets if you want me too.



If you are in the mood to, and have some time to do it, why not.  Thanks


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> If you are in the mood to, and have some time to do it, why not.  Thanks


best I can tell, most of the non grid stuff is just drones. Half the presets are preselected grid layouts, the other half drones - do you want just the non-grid stuff or both? Also, the track that I posted features 2 curated presets - both grids.


----------



## muziksculp

whiskers said:


> best I can tell, most of the non grid stuff is just drones. Half the presets are preselected grid layouts, the other half drones - do you want just the non-grid stuff or both? Also, the track that I posted features 2 curated presets - both grids.



A bit of both would be very helpful, maybe less of the drones, and more of the preslected grid layouts. Thanks, really appreciate it.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> best I can tell, most of the non grid stuff is just drones. Half the presets are preselected grid layouts, the other half drones - do you want just the non-grid stuff or both? Also, the track that I posted features 2 curated presets - both grids.


there are also "tails" at the beginning of each of the folders of individual evos that I don't believe are part of the grid.


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> A bit of both would be very helpful, maybe less of the drones, and more of the preslected grid layouts. Thanks, really appreciate it.


Here's a very rough sketch, almost not even worth posting. There's 6 tracks in here, all LCO textures. The very first one that comes in is a drone, the other 5 are various curated grids.

Apologies for my terrible playing  Here's 'Like It Was' hastily thrown together ~30mins.


----------



## Parsifal666

whiskers said:


> Here's a very rough sketch, almost not even worth posting. There's 6 tracks in here, all LCO textures. The very first one that comes in is a drone, the other 5 are various curated grids.
> 
> Apologies for my terrible playing  Here's 'Like It Was' hastily thrown together ~30mins.




_REALLY_ like Midnight Taxi. I honestly could see myself riding in NYC.


----------



## whiskers

Parsifal666 said:


> _REALLY_ like Midnight Taxi. I honestly could see myself riding in NYC.


thanks, glad it fit the mood I was going for!

Was initially setting out to make something a little more dark/eerie/pensive, but went a bit much with the guitar, so it just turned out pensive and ambient. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Parsifal666

whiskers said:


> thanks, glad it fit the mood I was going for!
> 
> Was initially setting out to make something a little more dark/eerie/pensive, but went a bit much with the guitar, so it just turned out pensive and ambient. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



It shows maturity in the restraint. Good stuff, my friend!


----------



## whiskers

Parsifal666 said:


> It shows maturity in the restraint. Good stuff, my friend!


Thank you sir, that means a lot. I'm really rather new at this (in the order of months,) and this is one of the first few tracks I've actually made (as opposed to just 'noodles'.). It's a fun time, though, and I have a lot to learn.

Decent bit of room for improvement on Midnight Taxi Drive, I think. One thing that's bothering me is that the guitar seems kind of inconsistent with when it comes in in the track. This was mostly intentional, to give a moody/ambient feel, but still feel like it could use a bit of finagling to sit well with the piano. The other thing is that the repeated notes on the piano (is there a term for this? I have like no theory knowledge (yet)) seem a bit inconsistent. Some of it seems to add character, at other times it just kind of throws me off, IDK.


----------



## Parsifal666

whiskers said:


> Thank you sir, that means a lot. I'm really rather new at this (in the order of months,) and this is one of the first few tracks I've actually made (as opposed to just 'noodles'.). It's a fun time, though, and I have a lot to learn.
> 
> Decent bit of room for improvement on Midnight Taxi Drive, I think. One thing that's bothering me is that the guitar seems kind of inconsistent with when it comes in in the track. This was mostly intentional, to give a moody/ambient feel, but still feel like it could use a bit of finagling to sit well with the piano. The other thing is that the repeated notes on the piano (is there a term for this? I have like no theory knowledge (yet)) seem a bit inconsistent. Some of it seems to add character, at other times it just kind of throws me off, IDK.



I admire the breathing room accorded the piece. 

You probably already know that things being a little "off" can be a springboard for delightfully happy accidents.


----------



## muziksculp

@whiskers ,

Thank you very much for the demos. They are very helpful in better evaluating this library.


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> @whiskers ,
> 
> Thank you very much for the demos. They are very helpful in better evaluating this library.


most welcome. Happy deciding!


----------



## JonSolo

I too am looking at this. It is not a need. But then again, I am a preset pusher and not a programmer. Having things made easier for me is my endless indulgence.


----------



## muziksculp

Since I already have a few SA-EVO Libraries, I'm finding a bit hard to justify this one as well, mainly due to the lack of variety. I guess I still have some time to think about it.


----------



## ccarreira

muziksculp said:


> Since I already have a few SA-EVO Libraries, I'm finding a bit hard to justify this one as well, mainly due to the lack of variety. I guess I still have some time to think about it.



That's exactly my feeling, I only listen 6 presets on the library, then a lots of variations.
This is a library for 100€ not for 300€. Spitfire is going the gourmet deluxe way.

For me, their best library is BDT, cheap, beautiful, enough.


----------



## muziksculp

ccarreira said:


> For me, their best library is BDT, cheap, beautiful, enough.



Remind me, which library is BDT ?


----------



## ccarreira

muziksculp said:


> Remind me, which library is BDT ?


British Drama Kit, sorry about the T lol

British Drama Toolkit


----------



## sostenuto

LCO Textures Intro @ $199. 
OT_ ARK4 Intro @ Euro 399. ~~ usd 455. + xchg fees. 
Already enjoy BDT ! 
Buy Textures ? Of course !


----------



## muziksculp

ccarreira said:


> British Drama Kit, sorry about the T lol



Haha.. I knew I heard that one before, but BDT didn't ring a bell right away 

I think BDT is very different from this library, but I don't have it, and wasn't sure I need it.


----------



## ccarreira

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. I knew I heard that one before, but BDT didn't ring a bell right away
> 
> I think BDT is very different from this library, but I don't have it, and wasn't sure I need it.



BDT is a composition machine, the best designed library from spitfire. I wish they continue with that concept


----------



## ccarreira

What makes me more frustrated is that I bought the Eric choir just for the vocal evos. And now there is LCOT with an amazing one, with just what I was looking for. And more. Well not many more. That is the issue


----------



## jbuhler

ccarreira said:


> BDT is a composition machine, the best designed library from spitfire. I wish they continue with that concept


Agree all around. BDT is one of my favorite libraries and at a great price. LCOT is a good complement. Whether at $300 LCOT is appropriately priced is a good one. At $200 I’m satisfied.


----------



## jbuhler

ccarreira said:


> What makes me more frustrated is that I bought the Eric choir just for the vocal evos. And now there is LCOT with an amazing one, with just what I was looking for. And more. Well not many more. That is the issue


The vocal patches in LCOT have nowhere near the variety as the grid in the Whitacre choir. The LCOT vocal patches also have other instruments on them.


----------



## ccarreira

jbuhler said:


> The vocal patches in LCOT have nowhere near the variety as the grid in the Whitacre choir. The LCOT vocal patches also have other instruments on them.



This flat thing about the patches, and the lack of variety, makes me wonder if the library was or not made in a rush, probably because the hangar time and LCO time are very expensive.


----------



## jbuhler

ccarreira said:


> This flat thing about the patches, and the lack of variety, makes me wonder if the library was or not made in a rush, probably because the hangar time and LCO time are very expensive.


I think there’s as much variety on these EVOs as other SF EVO libraries. In terms of timbre there is more. I don’t know yet if they will be as generally useful.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> I think there’s as much variety on these EVOs as other SF EVO libraries. In terms of timbre there is more. I don’t know yet if they will be as generally useful.



OK !! Headed for ARK 4 @ ~ $456. But '_don't know yet if it will be as generally useful _… ' 

( _just kidding; just kidding _)


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> OK !! Headed for ARK 4 @ ~ $456. But '_don't know yet if it will be as generally useful _… '
> 
> ( _just kidding; just kidding _)


The more I looked at Ark 4 the fewer reasons I saw to buy it. $456 for choral shouts and overblown winds seemed a bit much. (The strings sound good but I don’t see that they will add significantly to my current strings.)


----------



## ccarreira

Im having a lot of fun with String Audio Monolith, all about textures but dark very dark, genius design. like an anti LCOT, I bet they go AMAZING together . Intro price ends tomorrow


----------



## Sopranos

For those that have this new one as well as The British Drama Toolkit, any thoughts on which would be a more useful start into Spitfire or which would get more use in your work?


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> The more I looked at Ark 4 the fewer reasons I saw to buy it. $456 for choral shouts and overblown winds seemed a bit much. (The strings sound good but I don’t see that they will add significantly to my current strings.)



Pulling your chain a bit, as I recall most of what you /others have posted since Intro. 
LCOT looks worth every farthing and repeat decision to add. 

*@ ccarreira* … I also am tempted with Monolith, especially at Intro cost. Have an enjoyed LIGHTless /DARKless _ for Omni 2, but no experience with very different GUI for other, popular SA libraries. Still slightly uncertain about challenge of learning /using effectively.


----------



## whiskers

sostenuto said:


> Pulling your chain a bit, as I recall most of what you /others have posted since Intro.
> LCOT looks worth every farthing and repeat decision to add.
> 
> *@ ccarreira* … I also am tempted with Monolith, especially at Intro cost. Have an enjoyed LIGHTless /DARKless _ for Omni 2, but no experience with very different GUI for other, popular SA libraries. Still slightly uncertain about challenge of learning /using effectively.


Are those Omni soundsets you're referring to?


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> Are those Omni soundsets you're referring to?



https://www.stringaudio.com/omnisphere

Monolith is their latest Kontakt 5 Intro.


----------



## ccarreira

sostenuto said:


> Pulling your chain a bit, as I recall most of what you /others have posted since Intro.
> LCOT looks worth every farthing and repeat decision to add.
> 
> *@ ccarreira* … I also am tempted with Monolith, especially at Intro cost. Have an enjoyed LIGHTless /DARKless _ for Omni 2, but no experience with very different GUI for other, popular SA libraries. Still slightly uncertain about challenge of learning /using effectively.



It's very easy to program, it has 6 layers, mute all but one, then build from there. has a very effective randomize button, for unexpected results. The abyss bass is hellish. What hooked me was the bass demo. I'm learning a lot about sound design studying the engine concept. It's brilliant.

It's perfect for anime type sci-fi movie.


----------



## ccarreira

sostenuto said:


> https://www.stringaudio.com/omnisphere
> 
> Monolith is their latest Kontakt 5 Intro.



However if you already have the Omni presets, you might get some of the same. maybe get only the Abyss. it's ingenious


----------



## jbuhler

Sopranos said:


> For those that have this new one as well as The British Drama Toolkit, any thoughts on which would be a more useful start into Spitfire or which would get more use in your work?


BDT gives you a nice chamber group/small theater orchestra of longs and textures. I like it quite a lot, and use it often especially for noodling ideas, but it takes some getting used to. It doesn't work like any other SF instrument, though it blends nicely with them. 

Textures is more a niche thing, I think.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> BDT gives you a nice chamber group/small theater orchestra of longs and textures.
> Textures is more a _niche_ thing, I think.



I was 'wimpy' about using the _niche_ term but had the overall feeling. Not in any critical way; just seems to fit.

Really enjoy my 'odd' set of BDT, Swarm, eDNA /Kinematik, Glass+Steel, EVO 3, together with newer version LABS.


----------



## JT

I'd love to hear how this layers with other samples. If anyone who has this has tried it or can post something, I'd like hear what this adds when it's not in the forefront, but rather adding texture underneath something else.


----------



## whiskers

JT said:


> I'd love to hear how this layers with other samples. If anyone who has this has tried it or can post something, I'd like hear what this adds when it's not in the forefront, but rather adding texture underneath something else.


The track I posted earlier, Midnight Taxi Drive, features two other/external tracks. However I wouldn't say LCOT necessarily sits in the background...


----------



## JT

whiskers said:


> The track I posted earlier, Midnight Taxi Drive, features two other/external tracks. However I wouldn't say LCOT necessarily sits in the background...


Yes, I heard this and thought it was very emotional and moody. Thank you for posting it. But I'm thinking more of even a string track, where this is sitting behind the strings adding some intangible depth. Does that make sense?


----------



## whiskers

JT said:


> Yes, I heard this and thought it was very emotional and moody. Thank you for posting it. But I'm thinking more of even a string track, where this is sitting behind the strings adding some intangible depth. Does that make sense?


Yep, it does indeed.


----------



## jbuhler

I played around with LCOT quite a lot yesterday and a bit more today, and the library definitely has things it wants to do. Timbrally it has range (voice, strings, mallets, piano, etc) but that range is perhaps less developed into distinct varieties than would be optimal. I think this is where the impression of "lack of variety" comes from. 

Still, variety can be had. Attached are a couple of noodles that came from trying to get at some of that variety. Waiting for an Answer uses only LCOT. The other two add various strings, which could use some more programming work, as could finding the optimal reverb. But here's the thing: I could have gotten similar, probably for the material in these noodles, better results from other libraries I have. That's often a problem when you step outside a library's sweet spot. 

I may try some noodles that are more in line with what the library wants to do. My sense is that this will mix well with BDT. So that may be next.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/steampunk-showdown-2-mp3.18159/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/waiting-for-an-answer-lcot-test-2-mp3.18160/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/the-answer-comes-lcot-test-3-mp3.18164/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> I played around with LCOT quite a lot yesterday and a bit more today, and the library definitely has things it wants to do. Timbrally it has range (voice, strings, mallets, piano, etc) but that range is perhaps less developed into distinct varieties than would be optimal. I think this is where the impression of "lack of variety" comes from.
> 
> Still, variety can be had. Attached are a couple of noodles that came from trying to get at some of that variety. Waiting for an Answer uses only LCOT. The other two add various strings, which could use some more programming work, as could finding the optimal reverb. But here's the thing: I could have gotten similar, probably for the material in these noodles, better results from other libraries I have. That's often a problem when you step outside a library's sweet spot.
> 
> I may try some noodles that are more in line with what the library wants to do. My sense is that this will mix well with BDT. So that may be next.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/steampunk-showdown-2-mp3.18159/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/waiting-for-an-answer-lcot-test-2-mp3.18160/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/the-answer-comes-lcot-test-3-mp3.18164/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Nice stuff - what piano patch did you use in 'Waiting for an Answer?' you got yours sufficiently louder, where I was hoping to go... Maybe I had more room to go on the velocity editor.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Nice stuff - what piano patch did you use in 'Waiting for an Answer?' you got yours sufficiently louder, where I was hoping to go... Maybe I had more room to go on the velocity editor.


It's the PianoWhisper from the curated presets. Evidently, I added 6dB of gain using the gain utility in Logic and then another 2.1dB using the region gain. At the same time, expression is set at around 70 and CC1 at 75, and both of those trim the signal, so I'm not sure what the gain overall sums to. The volume and dynamics on this patch are completely determined by CC1 and CC11 so velocity doesn't come into play.


----------



## GeneraStudios

This library is killer!


----------



## JeffvR

Can this library go dark? Dark underscore a bit like Gone Girl? Or am I better off going for monoliths offerings? LCOT sounds really organic which I like.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Going to do another track tonight with this as the focal point, anything in particular people would like to hear?


----------



## whiskers

AdamKmusic said:


> Going to do another track tonight with this as the focal point, anything in particular people would like to hear?


@JeffvR would like to hear something a bit dark and moody


----------



## AdamKmusic

whiskers said:


> @JeffvR would like to hear something a bit dark and moody


my favourite!


----------



## Fever Phoenix

The Evos are what really made me fall in love with Spitfire Audio (besides the fact that I still use the old Albion over Albion 1 sometimes) and this one just sounds like my kind of tool.

At the end of the day we all have to evaluate what we actually need for our work.

I will try to hold back a little, will probably fail and use this in my next project ..


----------



## aderhim

Sorry if this has been asked before, is there a way to separate the instruments? (maybe via mic position, a bit like BHT)


----------



## AdamKmusic

aderhim said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, is there a way to separate the instruments? (maybe via mic position, a bit like BHT)



I've not really messed with the mics too much but can you get more defined sounds from just using the close mic with a little of the room/hanger. But there's no individual instrument patches just curated presets.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

aderhim said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, is there a way to separate the instruments? (maybe via mic position, a bit like BHT)



Not via mic position, no, but if you're not using individual evos, you could separate them out. This is what the samples folder looks like:


----------



## JT

SpitfireSupport said:


> Not via mic position, no, but if you're not using individual evos, you could separate them out. This is what the samples folder looks like:


Will Christian's contexual video be posted while the promo price is still on?


----------



## muziksculp

I'm guessing LCOT could add some interesting textures to SA- Albion V (Tundra).


----------



## AdamKmusic

Here's a "darker" more tension based demo, in the style of Gone Girl (I think haha). Library really shines providing textures & atmosphere to cues like this!

Again additional instruments are Spitfire Studio Strings (there's a bit of cello hidden in there) / Albion One Easter Island Hits & some Zebra HZ @TheUnfinished sounds!


----------



## muziksculp

AdamKmusic said:


> Here's a "darker" more tension based demo, in the style of Gone Girl (I think haha). Library really shines providing textures & atmosphere to cues like this!
> 
> Again additional instruments are Spitfire Studio Strings (there's a bit of cello hidden in there) / Albion One Easter Island Hits & some Zebra HZ @TheUnfinished sounds!





AdamKmusic said:


> Here's a "darker" more tension based demo, in the style of Gone Girl (I think haha). Library really shines providing textures & atmosphere to cues like this!
> 
> Again additional instruments are Spitfire Studio Strings (there's a bit of cello hidden in there) / Albion One Easter Island Hits & some Zebra HZ @TheUnfinished sounds!




Thanks for the demo. 

Yes, this is another area where LCOT is great to use, and as this track proves, it does the job with high marks. This plus use in Ambient-Electronic/Synth based tracks, and possibly other interesting applications.


----------



## harmaes

SpitfireSupport said:


> Not via mic position, no, but if you're not using individual evos, you could separate them out. This is what the samples folder looks like:



I've bought LCOT but I'm having a hard time to figure out how this snippet of the library helps to answer the question? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Welldone

AdamKmusic said:


> Here's a "darker" more tension based demo, in the style of Gone Girl (I think haha). Library really shines providing textures & atmosphere to cues like this!
> 
> Again additional instruments are Spitfire Studio Strings (there's a bit of cello hidden in there) / Albion One Easter Island Hits & some Zebra HZ @TheUnfinished sounds!




Thanks! An impressive demo that helps me to decide, if I want to buy LCOT (sound of a credit card pulled out swiftly).


----------



## AdamKmusic

Welldone said:


> Thanks! An impressive demo that helps me to decide, if I want to buy LCOT (sound of a credit card pulled out swiftly).


Well worth the money!


Ps @Spitfire Team , let me write demos for you haha!


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing LCOT could add some interesting textures to SA- Albion V (Tundra).


I plan on trying that, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## muziksculp

I found this demo track on YT, it shows LCOT used in a Chill-Style Electronic track. Again, LCOT is a tasty spice to sprinkle on many types of genres. It has a lot of creative uses.


----------



## idematoa

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing LCOT could add some interesting textures to SA- Albion V (Tundra).



Absolutely ! 
2 Grids : Albion V Tundra + LCOT Grid Chrome Surfer...


----------



## muziksculp

I have been listening to the official demos carefully, and I am really liking the Trailer Music for the library, by Hugh Brunt, who is also one of the Co-Artistic Directors, and Conductors of the group.


----------



## muziksculp

Has anyone experimented with using multiple LCOT EVOs, to create a complex, rich, and dynamic sonic fabric of a piece, fading in and out of the various textures, writing a harmonic progression that moves slowly forward, with a bass-heavy percussive type attack on the downbeat of each new chord. (just throwing in some ideas for those who have the library)


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> Has anyone experimented with using multiple LCOT EVOs, to create a complex, rich, and dynamic sonic fabric of a piece, fading in and out of the various textures, writing a harmonic progression that moves slowly forward, with a bass-heavy percussive type attack on the downbeat of each new chord. (just throwing in some ideas for those who have the library)


Not sure what you are looking for exactly, but yes, the library has the capability for heavy, percussive attacks. How long are you thinking between harmonic changes?


----------



## ChristopherT

Hi, first post here but a looong time reader.
I have LOC Textures and I have to say I am pretty disappointed.
I have given it a few goes and find most of it uninspiring 
( I counted 6 texture grid settings I would ever use - and I really love these!)

The vocals are mostly really pitchy, and a majority of "textures"even with all reverb and FX off, it all sounds really blurry and messy. 
Or - they sound really "synthy" - and these sounds are WAY below par compared to Omnisphere and others.
I have nearly all of the Evo grid libraries, including Tundra & OA's libraries - and am a big fan of them.

No huge regrets as I do really like the very few textures - but buyer beware 
Anyway - my 2cents.
Cheers.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> Not sure what you are looking for exactly, but yes, the library has the capability for heavy, percussive attacks. How long are you thinking between harmonic changes?



I would think giving each texture a decent amount of time to evolve on each chord, so maybe between 8 and 16 seconds duration per chord texture.


----------



## whiskers

ChristopherT said:


> they sound really "synthy" - and these sounds are WAY below par compared to Omnisphere


I had the opposite thought, but to each their own


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> I had the opposite thought


Me, too. I don't have Omnisphere, but I find the sounds in LCOT very organic.



muziksculp said:


> I would think giving each texture a decent amount of time to evolve on each chord, so maybe between 8 and 16 seconds duration per chord texture.


Thanks. Helpful. I'll think about it. May not be able to get to it until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## sostenuto

ChristopherT said:


> Hi, first post here but a looong time reader.
> I have LOC Textures and I have to say I am pretty disappointed.
> I have given it a few goes and find most of it uninspiring
> ( I counted 6 texture grid settings I would ever use - and I really love these!)
> 
> The vocals are mostly really pitchy, and a majority of "textures"even with all reverb and FX off, it all sounds really blurry and messy.
> Or - they sound really "synthy" - and these sounds are WAY below par compared to Omnisphere and others.
> I have nearly all of the Evo grid libraries, including Tundra & OA's libraries - and am a big fan of them.
> 
> No huge regrets as I do really like the very few textures - but buyer beware
> Anyway - my 2cents.
> Cheers.



Your observations are interesting and will allow some focus on these specific details.
As with most new library posts, I try hard to pay attention to specifics, with little, or no, predisposition. 
Since I use many of the libraries mentioned, it is relatively easier to relate.

Looking forward to more comment as you commit more time and effort. 
THX


----------



## jtnyc

ChristopherT said:


> Hi, first post here but a looong time reader.
> I have LOC Textures and I have to say I am pretty disappointed.
> I have given it a few goes and find most of it uninspiring
> ( I counted 6 texture grid settings I would ever use - and I really love these!)
> 
> The vocals are mostly really pitchy, and a majority of "textures"even with all reverb and FX off, it all sounds really blurry and messy.
> Or - they sound really "synthy" - and these sounds are WAY below par compared to Omnisphere and others.



From listening to the demos and user demos, this was pretty much my feeling from the get go. Washy, nondescript pad sounds. Yeah the source material is "organic", but most of what I'm hearing sounds like something, drowned in reverb. I was surprised at all the excitement to be honest...


----------



## whiskers

jtnyc said:


> From listening to the demos and user demos, this was pretty much my feeling from the get go. Washy, nondescript pad sounds. Yeah the source material is "organic", but most of what I'm hearing sounds like something, drowned in reverb. I was surprised at all the excitement to be honest...


If I were to hazard I guess, I would think the excitement is less for the reverb, and more for the texture and evo aspects of the library.

Also the reverb can kind of (I think?) be adjusted with the mic positioning, but I haven't really messed with anything other than the mix yet.


----------



## muziksculp

jtnyc said:


> From listening to the demos and user demos, this was pretty much my feeling from the get go. Washy, nondescript pad sounds. Yeah the source material is "organic", but most of what I'm hearing sounds like something, drowned in reverb. I was surprised at all the excitement to be honest...



My understanding is LCOT is more of a Textural, Atmospheric Type library, not meant to be dry, but rather super wet, naturally since it is recorded in a Hangar, with 10 Seconds of decay time. It is meant to sound washy, dreamy, etherial, creating an environment, or spatial characteristic sound, a dimension of texture to add something special to specific types of tracks, or an underscore, could be also nicely used in Electronic Ambient music, ..etc.

It's not a Chamber Orchestra that needs to sound dry and intimate, but just the opposite. The Hangar's acoustics amplify, and stretch the details of these textures, making us appreciate them more over time, as they evolve, and decay in the space.


----------



## jbuhler

jtnyc said:


> Washy, nondescript pad sounds.


I don't think this is really accurate. The sounds retain a lot of timbral character. One thing that the reverb does do is make it harder for particular sounds to emerge from the ensemble as EVOs often do because everything is bound together by the reverb. That's both an advantage and a disadvantage. In this library the reverb is also part of the character of the sustain, not an attribute that is applied to the sustain. Because the reverb is attached to the sustain it also does not build up as you move notes the way a long reverb would.


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> If I were to hazard I guess, I would think the excitement is less for the reverb, and more for the texture and evo aspects of the library.
> Also the reverb can kind of (I think?) be adjusted with the mic positioning, but I haven't really messed with anything other than the mix yet.



The choice to use LCO, in two very different venues, remains something to get (personally) more comfortable with. 
LCO Strings was already high on short list, yet Textures now stands well apart.
No personal pros /cons, just sorting this prior to purchase of _one_.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> I don't think this is really accurate. The sounds retain a lot of timbral character. One thing that the reverb does do is make it harder for particular sounds to emerge from the ensemble as EVOs often do because everything is bound together by the reverb. That's both an advantage and a disadvantage. In this library the reverb is also part of the character of the sustain, not an attribute that is applied to the sustain. Because the reverb is attached to the sustain it also does not build up as you move notes the way a long reverb would.


Have to agree - this is spot-on with my assessment.
@jtnyc - Put less eloquently, just because it has a long reverb tail didd not mean that the sounds and details and texture get washed out. There are many sounds that kind of have very reverberating feel and a bit distant at times, however textures in individual tones and timbres remain distinct and recognizable. They're not all washed out in a blur just because of the reverb. There is some blending with instrument groups at times, but not washed out. I hope that makes some sense, I'm afraid I'm not great at articulating what I mean when it comes to music and sound.


----------



## muziksculp

sostenuto said:


> LCO Strings was already high on short list, yet Textures now stands well apart.
> No personal pros /cons, just sorting this prior to purchase of _one_.



I don't have LCO, or LCOT, but reading your post, made me go back, and try to evaluate LCO once again, I think it might be more useful for my needs than LCOT. Although, imho. both are useful libraries. I don't know why I didn't purchase LCO when it was first released, so I'm going to re-evaluate it, and see what that leads me to.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> I don't have LCO, or LCOT, but reading your post, made me go back, and try to evaluate LCO once again, I think it might be more useful for my needs than LCOT. Although, imho. both are useful libraries. I don't know why I didn't purchase LCO when it was first released, so I'm going to re-evaluate it, and see what that leads me to.


I have found LCO very hard to use—except the spectral scrubs. I use those all the time as a kind of sparkly wash when I want to put a patina over some sustains. Don't get me wrong. LCO has lots of very interesting and even unique sounds that are fascinating to consider. I've just had difficulty figuring out how to compose with them.


----------



## Sopranos

Again I think I digress to Omnisphere that seems to be able to cover much of this same ground already. Will need to modulate some parameters to achieve the evolving nature of these textures, but I certainly think it's doable... and in the same realm of sonic quality.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> I have found LCO very hard to use—except the spectral scrubs. I use those all the time as a kind of sparkly wash when I want to put a patina over some sustains. Don't get me wrong. LCO has lots of very interesting and even unique sounds that are fascinating to consider. I've just had difficulty figuring out how to compose with them.



Thanks for the feedback.

I don't want to go off-topic discussing LCO here, but I can relate to what you mentioned regarding LCO being very hard to use. Maybe that was one of the reasons It didn't click with me when it was first released, especially after watching the walkthrough video of the articulations it offered.


----------



## JeffvR

AdamKmusic said:


> Here's a "darker" more tension based demo, in the style of Gone Girl (I think haha). Library really shines providing textures & atmosphere to cues like this!
> 
> Again additional instruments are Spitfire Studio Strings (there's a bit of cello hidden in there) / Albion One Easter Island Hits & some Zebra HZ @TheUnfinished sounds!




Cool track! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

JT said:


> Will Christian's contexual video be posted while the promo price is still on?



Yes, we plan to.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

harmaes said:


> I've bought LCOT but I'm having a hard time to figure out how this snippet of the library helps to answer the question? Can you elaborate?



All I mean is that if you found that you weren't using particular evos and had limited space on a touring hard drive, you could choose to leave some evos behind.


----------



## harmaes

SpitfireSupport said:


> All I mean is that if you found that you weren't using particular evos and had limited space on a touring hard drive, you could choose to leave some evos behind.



Ok, I couldn’t tell them from your reply. Thanks for clarifying!
I thought the op was more referring to how to isolate instruments in a mix?

Since you've segmented the library in 4 logic groups (Ethereal, Mercurial, Quantum and Astral) it's somewhat possible to restrict the "instrument" types. For instance if you only select pegs in column 5 (similar to the Aurora Borealis preset) the focus is on choir only. Pegs 3 choir and bowls (glass)? etc. 
It's most obvious when only focusing on the close mics. HTH


----------



## SpitfireSupport

harmaes said:


> I thought the op was more referring to how to isolate instruments in a mix?


You're right, I read it wrong I realise. As others have stated since, there's no way of isolating the instruments in the mix.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> The more I looked at Ark 4 the fewer reasons I saw to buy it. $456 for choral shouts and overblown winds seemed a bit much. (The strings sound good but I don’t see that they will add significantly to my current strings.)



One major difference _ for me _ is NOT having the extensive, top tier Strings /Orch libs as you and many others. This morning, *@ ChrisSiuMusic *presents his formal review of OT_ARK 4. 
I find it very instructive and find ARK 4 more broadly useful than LCO Textures … given my current inventory. Textures will be very niche when added, while Chris' review suggests ARK 4 will add nicely.

No critique intended, just major differences in what my current toolbox contains.  
OTH, current costs are far apart …. $199. vs ~$460. (incld xchg + fees)

Will be interested in your impressions after @ ChrisSiuMusic ARK 4review.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> One major difference _ for me _ is NOT having the extensive, top tier Strings /Orch libs as you and many others. This morning, *@ ChrisSiuMusic *presents his formal review of OT_ARK 4.
> I find it very instructive and find ARK 4 more broadly useful than LCO Textures … given my current inventory. Textures will be very niche when added, while Chris' review suggests ARK 4 will add nicely.
> 
> No critique intended, just major differences in what my current toolbox contains.
> OTH, current costs are far apart …. $199. vs ~$460. (incld xchg + fees)
> 
> Will be interested in your impressions after @ ChrisSiuMusic ARK 4review.


I thought it was an excellent overview, and more helpful than the OT walkthroughs. It did not, however, change my basic assessment of Ark 4 for me, though I will likely pick it up if it ever goes on a reasonable sale again. I'm not convinced the strings will give you what you want, and you'd likely be better putting the $460 toward whichever of the top tier string library appeals most to you, if that's the appeal. If there are other things you are hearing in the library that appeal and seem like they give you new capability, then of course the equation changes. I definitely think the library sounds good, so that's not an issue. 

I will add that I think you should trust your gut on Textures. It sounds to me like you are unconvinced that it will help you at this point. I think that means LCOT should be a pass for you. If you change your mind, you'll likely be able to pick it up next Christmas at 40% off.


----------



## sostenuto

jbuhler said:


> I thought it was an excellent overview, and more helpful than the OT walkthroughs. It did not, however, change my basic assessment of Ark 4 for me, though I will likely pick it up if it ever goes on a reasonable sale again. I'm not convinced the strings will give you what you want, and you'd likely be better putting the $460 toward whichever of the top tier string library appeals most to you, if that's the appeal. If there are other things you are hearing in the library that appeal and seem like they give you new capability, then of course the equation changes. I definitely think the library sounds good, so that's not an issue.
> 
> I will add that I think you should trust your gut on Textures. It sounds to me like you are unconvinced that it will help you at this point. I think that means LCOT should be a pass for you. If you change your mind, you'll likely be able to pick it up next Christmas at 40% off.



Was trusting you would have seen the Review and commented in this context. Your informed impressions are most helpful in steering these larger investments going forward.

At this point, I am quite unsettled in terms of adding a top tier Strings Lib. My gut leans to Audiobro LASS, especially given the comfortable pathway thru LASS Lite. While 2.5 is getting long-in-tooth, there seems likely Update to LASS 3 while I'm still able to function. 
The 'big 3' are all moving in new directions, and investing heavily in their existing, older, mainstream String Libs is iffy. 
Many would urge Cinematic Studio Series, and that remains an option.

THX and regards


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

For those who purchased LCOT, how satisfied are you with your purchase ? Did it meet your expectations, usefulness, ..etc. ? 

So, on a scale from 1 to 10, 10 being extremely satisfied. What would your rating for this library be ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## JT

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who purchased LCOT, how satisfied are you with your purchase ? Did it meet your expectations, usefulness, ..etc. ?
> 
> So, on a scale from 1 to 10, 10 being extremely satisfied. What would your rating for this library be ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


I just got it last night, so I don't have tons of time with it yet. My first reaction is buyer's remorse. But that's how I feel about every single library I buy. The more time I spend with a library and understand it, the more I begin to appreciate it.

IMO, Paul's walkthrough was a very good overview of this library. That's exactly what you get, you don't need programming skills to use this, just ears that tell you if that's the sound you want.

This is a finite group of instruments, so I can understand those who find a lack of variety here. Many of the patches are subtly different from other patches. 

But what I realized last night after a couple of hours, is that for me, the magic with this library will be in layering it in with others. This is exactly my experience with the LCO strings. I don't use them by themselves, but I can always find something from them to layer with SSS or SCS.

On a scale from 1 to 10, at this point I'll give it a 7. But that might change the more I use it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## muziksculp

JT said:


> I just got it last night, so I don't have tons of time with it yet. My first reaction is buyer's remorse. But that's how I feel about every single library I buy. The more time I spend with a library and understand it, the more I begin to appreciate it.
> 
> IMO, Paul's walkthrough was a very good overview of this library. That's exactly what you get, you don't need programming skills to use this, just ears that tell you if that's the sound you want.
> 
> This is a finite group of instruments, so I can understand those who find a lack of variety here. Many of the patches are subtly different from other patches.
> 
> But what I realized last night after a couple of hours, is that for me, the magic with this library will be in layering it in with others. This is exactly my experience with the LCO strings. I don't use them by themselves, but I can always find something from them to layer with SSS or SCS.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10, at this point I'll give it a 7. But that might change the more I use it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi JT,

Thanks for the feedback, I think a 7 on the satisfaction scale is quite good/generous, given the kind of limited sonic palette this library seems to offers.

Looking forward to see more user satisfaction scores for this library, and any additional comments.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## MillsMixx

JT said:


> I just got it last night, so I don't have tons of time with it yet. My first reaction is buyer's remorse. But that's how I feel about every single library I buy. The more time I spend with a library and understand it, the more I begin to appreciate it.
> 
> IMO, Paul's walkthrough was a very good overview of this library. That's exactly what you get, you don't need programming skills to use this, just ears that tell you if that's the sound you want.
> 
> This is a finite group of instruments, so I can understand those who find a lack of variety here. Many of the patches are subtly different from other patches.
> 
> But what I realized last night after a couple of hours, is that for me, the magic with this library will be in layering it in with others. This is exactly my experience with the LCO strings. I don't use them by themselves, but I can always find something from them to layer with SSS or SCS.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10, at this point I'll give it a 7. But that might change the more I use it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I think this is well said. I had a bit of buyer's remorse too just playing with LCOT on it's own but after I started layering it subtly with other libraries I saw a bit of magic in it. Still I can't help think that this could be done with basically any instrument, synth, pad, or library to get the same results...but then the special sauce is the sound of the hangar with the _evolving n_ature of the library.

It really seems to blend well with other Spitfire evos and libraries. I'll give it a 7 out of 10 and it could have been higher if it wern't for that horrible quality evo interface. Spitfire really cut corners on that, definitely below the Spitfire standard. How they released that without some sort of embarrassment boggles me. It's worse than any other Kontakt interface I've ever seen and their design team should revisit that. But hey, sound rules right? Anyway you asked in this thread so there ya go. It doesn't affect the sound but I'll hope they'll address it.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi @MillsMixx ,

Thanks for your feedback, and Satisfaction Level Score.


----------



## harmaes

Contextual demo


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who purchased LCOT, how satisfied are you with your purchase ? Did it meet your expectations, usefulness, ..etc. ?
> 
> So, on a scale from 1 to 10, 10 being extremely satisfied. What would your rating for this library be ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Still deciding on the ultimate value. At $200 and not having all the other Spitfire EVOs, it has been a reasonable value. I love the sounds, and the subtle (but real) variety of sounds. But it does seem niche, and the sounds have so far been harder to integrate into my composing than I initially imagined. Despite the variety, the EVOs don't seem to have the range of usefulness as the grid in OACE, for instance. (A this point I would definitely rate OACE ahead of LCOT by quite a margin.) At any rate, I have not yet identified the library's distinctive sweet spots other than adding the expected nice atmospheric wash—and that sound itself is not so hard to come by in other libraries, so is hardly a reason to buy this one. 

With respect to the difficulty of integrating the library into my composing, I had a similar experience with Symphonic Evolutions, and the solution to that difficulty turned out to be to reconceptualize it as a library of interesting string longs rather than a library to be used primarily through an EVO grid. I don't think that will be the solution here. I do feel there is an inspiring and evocative core to this library, however. I get inklings of it as a mess around with LCOT, but I'm not yet able to fully tap it, which is why I remain uncertain about its ultimate value.

I'm hoping to carve out a bit of time this weekend to play with it some more.


----------



## whiskers

@muziksculp - probably a 7



jbuhler said:


> I'm hoping to carve out a bit of time this weekend to play with it some more.



Also this. Is there a style of demo you want to hear [my crappy mockup of]?


----------



## muziksculp

whiskers said:


> @muziksculp - probably a 7



Hi @whiskers,
Thanks for the feedback .


----------



## muziksculp

I really liked Christain Henson's Contextual Video above.

Thank You Mr. C. Henson. 

LCOT very nicely complements synthetic tracks, (I knew this when I first heard the demos), using it for evolving pads, also it should be great for Ambient music, and possibly other interesting ways to incorporate it in various styles of production.


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> I really liked Christain Henson's Contextual Video above.
> 
> Thank You Mr. C. Henson.
> 
> LCOT very nicely complements synthetic tracks, (I knew this when I first heard the demos), using it for evolving pads, also it should be great for Ambient music, and possibly other interesting ways to incorporate it in various styles of production.


Do you want me to try to mix it with synth stuff? Or have you decided you're already going to get it?


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> using it for evolving pads, also it should be great for Ambient music, and possibly other interesting ways to incorporate it in various styles of production.


Yes, it should work very well for these uses. I'm not sure how distinct it is for these uses. (Other libraries will almost certainly give you similar results.) It gives me results in these areas that I don't find redundant with my other libraries, certainly not my "organic" libraries, but the differences are subtle, and for many may not be worth the investment.


----------



## muziksculp

whiskers said:


> Do you want me to try to mix it with synth stuff? Or have you decided you're already going to get it?



Hi @whiskers ,

If you have the time, and will have fun doing a synthetic track with LCOT, then go for it, I don't think my decision will be based on the results of your track, because I know already that this is the primary reason I would buy this library, but only if I can decide before the Intro Price expires. (Jan 7th). So I have not decided yet. 

The point that @jbuhler brought up is very valid here, basically, there are other libraries that can deliver something similar to LCOT when used as a Pad.

So.. it comes down to how unique, and awesome sounding LCOT is compared to the other alternatives when used as a Pad instrument ? Is it worth the Intro price of $199. ? Maybe, but the (reg. price is $299), might be a bit on the high-side for what if offers.


----------



## JT

muziksculp said:


> So.. it comes down to how unique, and awesome sounding LCOT is compared to the other alternatives when used as a Pad instrument ? Is it worth the Intro price of $199. ? Maybe, but the (reg. price is $299), might be a bit on the high-side for what if offers.


I completely agree with this assessment. I think this library should have been priced alongside BDT, at $199 regular price, with an intro around $149.


----------



## muziksculp

JT said:


> I think this library should have been priced alongside BDT, at $199 regular price, with an intro around $149.



Yes, I totally Agree. $149. Intro price would have been much more attractive for this library.


----------



## jbuhler

JT said:


> I completely agree with this assessment. I think this library should have been priced alongside BDT, at $199 regular price, with an intro around $149.


This seems fair to me. $199 isn't a bad price for this, but it doesn't feel like an awesome great deal. I can't imagine paying $299 for it. At $149 you might say this is a very nice little library that makes it easy to do this kind of thing.


----------



## ism

muziksculp said:


> The point that @jbuhler brought up is very valid here, basically, there are other libraries that can deliver something similar to LCOT when used as a Pad.






jbuhler said:


> It gives me results in these areas that I don't find redundant with my other libraries, certainly not my "organic" libraries, but the differences are subtle




Yes, similar ... and yet not.


There is a real ambient quality to most of the demos, that on a first listen sounds like they might just about have been made with omnisphere.


And yet .. not quite. The evolution in particular, gives away that this isn't an omnisphere or edna patch.


It's kind of an opposite of the uncanny effect with an orchestral starts to sound synthy ... except here we have something orchestral emerging ... slowly sometimes, out of something ambient.

Very subtly, to be sure, but no less striking for its subtly.


It also reminds me of the labs choir - a lot of the entries in the contest, for instance, were very, very ambient or even synthy, usually intentionally. What I enjoyed so much about the process of writing my entry was figuring out how to use that wonderful initial paddy, ambient washy sound, and find ways to draw out the very distinct choral quality, letting it slowly resolve into the foreground as very real, human choral sound.


Of course its great as a hyper-organic synth too. But I'd buy it (though it's behind the EW choir in my queue) for the evo's ability to resolve to something very distinctly, if subtly, orchestral.


----------



## ism

I'd add that the Christian's piece in his contextual is very much a bit of ambient electronic.

And yet the (very pleasant) uncanniness (or maybe anti-uncanniness?) is that sometimes it's synthy ambience crosses over from hyper organic, to actually, genuinely organic.

As I said, very striking. I don't have omnisphere or edna, but I'm be supprised if you could quite get that effect with a synth - even one based or orchestral samples.

It definitely pushes the whole concept of the evo to a new extreme though. Would love to have play with this as see how it might work with the first LCO (which I've describe elsewhere - though entirely less literally - as being almost a 'hyper-organic' synth in its capacity for texture.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> This seems fair to me. $199 isn't a bad price for this, but it doesn't feel like an awesome great deal. I can't imagine paying $299 for it. At $149 you might say this is a very nice little library that makes it easy to do this kind of thing.


Also agreed on this.


----------



## X-Bassist

jbuhler said:


> This seems fair to me. $199 isn't a bad price for this, but it doesn't feel like an awesome great deal. I can't imagine paying $299 for it. At $149 you might say this is a very nice little library that makes it easy to do this kind of thing.



Any idea if the pitch wheel works on this library? Seem like something that would well with some of these sounds. I honestly wish they had a reverse button on the interface too.


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder if Spitfire Audio will use the Hangar space for other future projects, (not with LCO), but other session players, or chamber orchestras.


----------



## sostenuto

Interesting thought. Hanger venue makes Textures a bit niche for personal needs.


----------



## jbuhler

X-Bassist said:


> Any idea if the pitch wheel works on this library? Seem like something that would well with some of these sounds. I honestly wish they had a reverse button on the interface too.


No. At least it is not set up to work as a default. I don’t know if you can go into Kontakt to enable it.


----------



## rlw

I asked on the wrong thread but can EDU discounts be used on the Intro Price ?


----------



## X-Bassist

jbuhler said:


> No. At least it is not set up to work as a default. I don’t know if you can go into Kontakt to enable it.


 Thanks. I should be able to add it, but it's always hard to say if the sandbox scripting will interfere or get messed with. I'll try it on SSS Evo first


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> I'm like 90% it does, but I didn't mess with it but for one patch. I'll try it and confirm.


I tried it on two patches and it didn't do anything.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> I tried it on two patches and it didn't do anything.


I stand corrected


----------



## JT

Here's a quick piece I wrote using LCOT, Olafur's piano, Tundra and SF Solo Cello. LCOT just plays a supporting role here, it's layered behind everything.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/longing-mp3.18250/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## X-Bassist

jbuhler said:


> I tried it on two patches and it didn't do anything.


Confirmed! Group Editor select "Edit All Groups" Then left of the Tune knob add modulator, External sources, "pitch bend"... wait 90 seconds.... maybe more... adds pitchbend to every group. Save as a new instrument. Works as expected so far.


----------



## jbuhler

X-Bassist said:


> Confirmed! Group Editor select "Edit All Groups" Then left of the Tune knob add modulator, External sources, "pitch bend"... wait 90 seconds.... maybe more... adds pitchbend to every group. Save as a new instrument. Works as expected so far.


Very cool! Works for me as well. Thank you!


----------



## idematoa

*UVI - FM Suite - TQool Pad from FMX4OP + Parcel and Pepper from FMX4OP &
Spitfire Audio - LCOT - Aurora Rhodes + Piano Whisper + Night Organ









*


----------



## Fry777

whiskers said:


> @muziksculp - probably a 7
> Also this. Is there a style of demo you want to hear [my crappy mockup of]?



@whiskers although you were answering muziksculp, as I'm still on the fence about this library do you think you would have time to do a short synth example ? (maybe like the StarWaves track from the Oblivion OST for example, showing a bit of low end ? doesn't have to be a mockup of it, could be in the same general style)
Thank you


----------



## whiskers

Fry777 said:


> @whiskers although you were answering muziksculp, as I'm still on the fence about this library do you think you would have time to do a short synth example ? (maybe like the StarWaves track from the Oblivion OST for example, showing a bit of low end ? doesn't have to be a mockup of it, could be in the same general style)
> Thank you


I shall give it a try! 

Just be aware it's gonna be sucky


----------



## idematoa

*OAC + LCOT + UVI_Digital Motion








*


----------



## ccarreira

Am I wrong or this sounds very similar to LCOT?

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur-arnalds-composer-toolkit/


----------



## idematoa

*LCOT & OAC + SSE & LCOT...









*


----------



## whiskers

ccarreira said:


> Am I wrong or this sounds very similar to LCOT?
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur-arnalds-composer-toolkit/


That's not the first comparison I'd draw to mind, but someone more informed can make a better distinction.


----------



## jbuhler

Here are a couple of sketches based on the same idea (and some of the patches are the same as well). Both of these use only LCOT, with some standard Logic plug-ins adding effects as well as some Valhalla reverb.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/fleeting-time-mp3.18262/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/lost-time-mp3.18263/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Here are a couple of sketches based on the same idea (and some of the patches are the same as well). Both of these use only LCOT, with some standard Logic plug-ins adding effects as well as some Valhalla reverb.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/fleeting-time-mp3.18262/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/lost-time-mp3.18263/][/AUDIOPLUS]


great work, my friend. The first one gives me a bit of Zimmer _Interstellar _vibes. The second one is cool too with the bit of processing/electronic feel to it . Quite enjoyable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## idematoa

*LCOT + FM Suite*

https://vi-control.net/community/th...é-of-vintage-fm-synthesis.79022/#post-4349076


----------



## SpitfireSupport

rlw said:


> I asked on the wrong thread but can EDU discounts be used on the Intro Price ?


Educational discounts are only ever applied to the retail price of a library so if, as is the case here, the promotional discount is more than 30%, the educational discount system will not send you a code.


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> I shall give it a try!
> 
> Just be aware it's gonna be sucky


@Fry777 - it's gonna be a day or two before I finish it, if i'm lucky. I'll try to have *something* before the promo period ends though. Probably well off to check @idematoa 's tracks in the meantime.


----------



## Josh Richman

Took the plunge! Completism + GAS is a dangerous addiction. Now onto NI U-he sale....


----------



## muziksculp

I'm still on hold about this library, I'm finding the keyword in evaluating this library is '*Textures*', and that's what I feel is happening here, the library offers some unique, subtle, and rich textures that can be used in many scenarios, or productions. Textures that add something unique, they also add a new character, or dimension to a more traditional orchestral, Synthetic, and even a Hybrid Orch-Synth Track.

I think if one Floods some of the earlier EVO's that SA released with a long 10 or more seconds of Reverb tail, you can obtain some very nice ambient textures from some of the other EVOs released earlier, i.e. I have mostly their strings based EVOs, imho. LCOT offers a different selection of instruments, that are nicely captured with the various mic options to produce more of the sonic signature of these instruments in the Hangar.

Hehe.. but I'm still undecided. I have two more days to make up my mind.


----------



## sostenuto

Yep. Time's getting short. Narrow perspective here, and all about the 'Hanger'. 
Do not have solid basis for applying useful pros /cons to the venue.


----------



## whiskers

muziksculp said:


> I'm still on hold about this library, I'm finding the keyword in evaluating this library is '*Textures*', and that's what I feel is happening here, the library offers some unique, subtle, and rich textures that can be used in many scenarios, or productions. Textures that add something unique, they also add a new character, or dimension to a more traditional orchestral, Synthetic, and even a Hybrid Orch-Synth Track.
> 
> I think if one Floods some of the earlier EVO's that SA released with a long 10 or more seconds of Reverb tail, you can obtain some very nice ambient textures from some of the other EVOs released earlier, i.e. I have mostly their strings based EVOs, imho. LCOT offers a different selection of instruments, that are nicely captured with the various mic options to produce more of the sonic signature of these instruments in the Hangar.
> 
> Hehe.. but I'm still undecided. I have two more days to make up my mind.


My very unprofessional high level opinion is that I would say the intro price is a fair price, but I don't know that I would pay the regular MSRP. I'm enjoying it, but still getting used to actually using it within stuff. That being said the only other evos I own are the Olafur ones.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> I'm still on hold about this library, I'm finding the keyword in evaluating this library is '*Textures*', and that's what I feel is happening here, the library offers some unique, subtle, and rich textures that can be used in many scenarios, or productions. Textures that add something unique, they also add a new character, or dimension to a more traditional orchestral, Synthetic, and even a Hybrid Orch-Synth Track.
> 
> I think if one Floods some of the earlier EVO's that SA released with a long 10 or more seconds of Reverb tail, you can obtain some very nice ambient textures from some of the other EVOs released earlier, i.e. I have mostly their strings based EVOs, imho. LCOT offers a different selection of instruments, that are nicely captured with the various mic options to produce more of the sonic signature of these instruments in the Hangar.
> 
> Hehe.. but I'm still undecided. I have two more days to make up my mind.


One thing I've found is that it sits very easily into the background to create a kind of ambient chamber orchestral backdrop. Here are three LCOT instances randomly generated mixed with a Whitacre choir Evo instance and long waves from OACE. One version with just the Evos, the second with solo violin. Could I do this with other libraries? Probably. Would it come together so easily? I'm not sure. I put this together very quickly yesterday morning—just a sketch so didn't spend much time with mixing besides basic balancing the Evos against one another.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/voices-of-time-1-1-3-evos-only-mp3.18305/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/voices-of-time-1-1-3-mp3.18306/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> My very unprofessional high level opinion is that I would say the intro price is aa fai price, but I don't know that I would pay the regular MSRP. I'm enjoying it, but still getting used to actually using it within stuff. That being said the only other evos I own are the Olafur ones.


I basically agree with this assessment. I have the OACE, the SSSE, and the EVO in Albion V. Textures is comparatively useful as an EVO, but it might not add that much if you have other Evos. I do have a sense that the long reverb is actually quite useful for helping the Evo sit in the mix, as it allows a bit of detail, but also smudges it. Putting a long reverb on a regular EVO or a similar sounding patch like Time Macro wouldn't have the same effect unless you recorded each note individually with the long reverb and then made a new instrument because every successive note would build up in the reverb. So Textures gives you the smudging quality of reverb without losing all detail (and creating mud) as the reverb builds up. Just my 2 cents. My main reservation is that the library still seems to me to be a bit niche (or maybe even a niche within a niche), and so I wonder how often folks would generally reach for something like this. But I do think what it does, it does very well and very easily.


----------



## Sopranos

jbuhler said:


> One thing I've found is that it sits very easily into the background to create a kind of ambient chamber orchestral backdrop. Here are three LCOT instances randomly generated mixed with a Whitacre choir Evo instance and long waves from OACE. One version with just the Evos, the second with solo violin. Could I do this with other libraries? Probably. Would it come together so easily? I'm not sure. I put this together very quickly yesterday morning—just a sketch so didn't spend much time with mixing besides basic balancing the Evos against one another.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/voices-of-time-1-1-3-evos-only-mp3.18305/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/voices-of-time-1-1-3-mp3.18306/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Nice indeed! What solo violin is that?


----------



## jbuhler

Sopranos said:


> Nice indeed! What solo violin is that?


It's the Spitfire Solo Strings, first desk legato patch.


----------



## ccarreira

muziksculp said:


> I'm still on hold about this library, I'm finding the keyword in evaluating this library is '*Textures*', and that's what I feel is happening here, the library offers some unique, subtle, and rich textures that can be used in many scenarios, or productions. Textures that add something unique, they also add a new character, or dimension to a more traditional orchestral, Synthetic, and even a Hybrid Orch-Synth Track.
> 
> I think if one Floods some of the earlier EVO's that SA released with a long 10 or more seconds of Reverb tail, you can obtain some very nice ambient textures from some of the other EVOs released earlier, i.e. I have mostly their strings based EVOs, imho. LCOT offers a different selection of instruments, that are nicely captured with the various mic options to produce more of the sonic signature of these instruments in the Hangar.
> 
> Hehe.. but I'm still undecided. I have two more days to make up my mind.



In close mics LCOT has about 6-8 patches that are the most beautiful pads or drones you can find, they are really beautiful, the rest are mostly nice variations. They are not easy designed with other sources, because they morph, you must be an excelente sound designer. In fact, with the exception of the close mics, this sound almost like some Korg Wavestation patches, really. if the guys that designed This, had studied how wavestation structure the patches LCOT could have been much much better. However in close mics some gorgeous high definition details emerge. And it's here that LCOT shines. These are not new original sounds, it's has been done before, many years ago. But not with this definition and orchestral sources. This library is a bit overpriced, but it's like caviar.


----------



## ccarreira

That I know Some alternatives are, olafur evo and toolkit (Almost LCOT), evo 2, omnisphere, and Korg gadget (wavestation included in desktop version), for more dark pads String audio Libraries. Output's Rev library. And for an even more beautiful string glass pad you can get the Sonarte Crystal sounds ableton pack, there is an amazing pad there. Gorgeous.


----------



## whiskers

whiskers said:


> @Fry777 - it's gonna be a day or two before I finish it, if i'm lucky. I'll try to have *something* before the promo period ends though. Probably well off to check @idematoa 's tracks in the meantime.


@Fry777 - I don't think i'll be able to finish a track before the intro pricing ends in 24 hours. If I have some time to play with it tonight, I will give it a shot, and tag you, but I didn't come up with anything satisfactory over the weekend, and have been pretty slammed with work this week. 

If in the likely event I don't come up with anything, I hope you have enough information in this thread to make an informed decision . Best.


----------



## idematoa

whiskers said:


> @Fry777 - I don't think i'll be able to finish a track before the intro pricing ends in 24 hours. If I have some time to play with it tonight, I will give it a shot, and tag you, but I didn't come up with anything satisfactory over the weekend, and have been pretty slammed with work this week.
> 
> If in the likely event I don't come up with anything, I hope you have enough information in this thread to make an informed decision . Best.



Me too !


----------



## Fry777

whiskers said:


> @Fry777 - I don't think i'll be able to finish a track before the intro pricing ends in 24 hours. If I have some time to play with it tonight, I will give it a shot, and tag you, but I didn't come up with anything satisfactory over the weekend, and have been pretty slammed with work this week.
> 
> If in the likely event I don't come up with anything, I hope you have enough information in this thread to make an informed decision . Best.



Thank you @whiskers no problem, no pressure!
@idematoa posted a few examples that were very useful.

But to be perfectly honest I think it's going to be a pass for me, I think I will benefit from seeing how this lib ages towards the end of the year, if users still talk about it as being unique (as they do of OACE, which I bought during the WL sale) or not. Thank you anyway for your inputs !


----------



## muziksculp

I was hoping that an independent video walkthrough of LCOT, that shows this library in more detail, and spends more time experimenting with it would be published by now, but this hasn't happened yet. 

Tic-Toc, the clock is ticking ... and I'm still not sure if I will enjoy, and really benefit from this library.


----------



## Sopranos

muziksculp said:


> I was hoping that an independent video walkthrough of LCOT, that shows this library in more detail, and spends more time experimenting with it would be published by now, but this hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Tic-Toc, the clock is ticking ... and I'm still not sure if I will enjoy, and really benefit from this library.


TBH - I don't think there is any more detail to this library than what has been exhausted here... between comments and audio samples. 

As noted, I think it's more of a niche product and not a comprehensive library with a huge range of applications.


----------



## 667

This doesn't include impulse responses, does it? Would be handy to have.


----------



## sostenuto

Would benefit as well. Excellent coverage in many posts, so do not expect startling revelations, but who knows. 
*@ jbuhler *'s recent post #452 helped rationalize some Hanger concerns.


----------



## Michel Simons

muziksculp said:


> I was hoping that an independent video walkthrough of LCOT, that shows this library in more detail, and spends more time experimenting with it would be published by now, but this hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Tic-Toc, the clock is ticking ... and I'm still not sure if I will enjoy, and really benefit from this library.



When in doubt, roll!


----------



## jbuhler

Sopranos said:


> As noted, I think it's more of a niche product and not a comprehensive library with a huge range of applications.


I agree that LCOT is not a comprehensive library. It does fill a niche in my Evos, though I don't know if folks who have all the other Evos would find it adds much to their collection. LCOT is extremely easy to work with in terms of adding Evo layers to other things, much easier in that respect than SSSE or the Evo in Tundra V. LCOT has an advantage over something like Time Macro, which has a similar sound palette, in that LCOT is set up on the Evo grid. LCOT's comparative disadvantage is that it is not nearly so comprehensive as TM (and TM's sound palette is much wider). In terms of the grid, I think it will be about as useful to me as OACE, but it doesn't have the added bonus of the waves, which is the thing I use most often in OACE. So I would definitely recommend OACE before LCOT.


----------



## jbuhler

667 said:


> This doesn't include impulse responses, does it? Would be handy to have.


Not as far as I've been able to find.


----------



## X-Bassist

jbuhler said:


> I agree that LCOT is not a comprehensive library. It does fill a niche in my Evos, though I don't know if folks who have all the other Evos would find it adds much to their collection. LCOT is extremely easy to work with in terms of adding Evo layers to other things, much easier in that respect than SSSE or the Evo in Tundra V. LCOT has an advantage over something like Time Macro, which has a similar sound palette, in that LCOT is set up on the Evo grid. LCOT's comparative disadvantage is that it is not nearly so comprehensive as TM (and TM's sound palette is much wider). In terms of the grid, I think it will be about as useful to me as OACE, but it doesn't have the added bonus of the waves, which is the thing I use most often in OACE. So I would definitely recommend OACE before LCOT.



Have to agree with this. You just need to decide if the tones you hear in the walkthrough are useable for your music- keeping in mind if a media producer says "remove the voice" it won't be possible. After going through the grid I realize about 30 percent are useable as backgrounds or a starting point for what I do, and have a great tone for me (while being simple enough to not stand out).

But it may not be a fit for some styles or may be a bit "too much" for many tracks. SS Evo and OACE are sweeter and simplier (just strings) making them more useable.

The tones that I like do have that cinematic quality though, if you can use that for paying work, it may be well worth the cost.


----------



## whiskers

Fry777 said:


> Thank you @whiskers no problem, no pressure!
> @idematoa posted a few examples that were very useful.
> 
> But to be perfectly honest I think it's going to be a pass for me, I think I will benefit from seeing how this lib ages towards the end of the year, if users still talk about it as being unique (as they do of OACE, which I bought during the WL sale) or not. Thank you anyway for your inputs !


Probably a smart move, and as you say, could pick it up on wishlist sale if you still wanted it. Curiosity just got the best of this cat.


----------



## JT

muziksculp said:


> I was hoping that an independent video walkthrough of LCOT, that shows this library in more detail, and spends more time experimenting with it would be published by now, but this hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Tic-Toc, the clock is ticking ... and I'm still not sure if I will enjoy, and really benefit from this library.


For those who are on the fence about this, I would recommend not purchasing it right now. It's so niche, it's very easy to regret this purchase. Wait for the next wishlist and see if your opinion has changed.

90% of the music I make is on the quieter side, so I felt I would be missing a very useful tool which is perfect for me. I'm enjoying what it does, but if I'm honest with myself, I could have achieved similar results with other tools I own.


----------



## muziksculp

OK. I decided to pass on LCOT for now. 

I think I can manage without having it, and use alternative options for textures/pads, and that type of sounds. 

Maybe their next Hangar based release will be more tempting, I find this library not selling it self to me, or offering something that I feel is a must have for now. The price is not helping either.


----------



## ChristopherT

I do have regrets about purchasing this.
If they had given us close mics, I could get more out of this library.
I dial up a sound and go damn! - why can't I change the balance of a pair of instruments, and why can't I reduce some of this reverb?

I get the choice: lots of reverb / huge amounts of reverb/ massive amounts of reverb / crazy amounts of reverb.
And so this library is crippled as far as being able to change the balance and textures of the instrument grouping.
I get much better results setting up a massive thick reverb send, and sending instruments to this - at least I have control over the balance & textures and the instruments that I want to engulf in reverb.

AlbionV, OA, EWChoir, and the other EVO's are MUCH better value, much more able to be blended, and mixed, and then I can always send these to a 500 second reverb...
Anyway - pity I cannot sell it :(


----------



## skythemusic

I bought it. We’ll see how it goes. If nothing else it seems like it will be fun to play with.


----------



## Geoff Grace

michelsimons said:


> When in doubt, roll!


I always heard, "When in doubt, lay out."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## 667

I grabbed it since I'm a sucker for the Evos, and who knows when it's going to be 33% off again.


----------



## Geoff Grace

This may be of use to those who are still on the fence at the eleventh hour:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## schmeete

Wholy f$ck guys! Bought it a week ago just had time to walk through it on my own. For starters turnoff ALL mics except C and start hitting the random dice button! Are you f$cking kidding me?! Forget the hangar for now, listen to the players and strange mixes happening when you randomize. I love Eno and Lanois, so I’m in heaven with this and Albion V. LOVE THIS LIB!


----------



## whiskers

schmeete said:


> Wholy f$ck guys! Bought it a week ago just had time to walk through it on my own. For starters turnoff ALL mics except C and start hitting the random dice button! Are you f$cking kidding me?! Forget the hangar for now, listen to the players and strange mixes happening when you randomize. I love Eno and Lanois, so I’m in heaven with this and Albion V. LOVE THIS LIB!


Hold up, there's a dice button?


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> Hold up, there's a dice button?


You didn't know about the randomizer?


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> You didn't know about the randomizer?


Sonuva....



Spoiler



some days I swear I'm retarded


----------



## sostenuto

Ha ! Got the 'randomizer' clue back with Tundra. 
Hey guys /girls, does this really change some impressions ????

In my Cart now and still 'doable' ……


----------



## Donny Grace

sostenuto said:


> Ha ! Got the clue back with Tundra.
> Hey guys /girls, does this really change some impressions ????
> 
> In my Cart now and still 'doable' ……



Bought 6 hrs or so ago, but indeed the intro seems to still be available. Still downloading and looking forward to giving it a spin.


----------



## JonSolo

Ok...I caved. I am not embarrassed because I think this is an intelligent library that will work well with some things I have happening. Honestly, I am tired of "ambient" everything, but the textures of this will bolster some stronger sounds that feel bland or redundant without some backdrop. Good job Spitfire, you sold me again.


----------



## jbuhler

sostenuto said:


> Ha ! Got the 'randomizer' clue back with Tundra.
> Hey guys /girls, does this really change some impressions ????
> 
> In my Cart now and still 'doable' ……


I like it. Very easy to use as an Evo. I think it’s a good Evo about on par with OACE, though without the most useful supplement of the waves. I do think full price is a bit pricey, but intro deal is a decent value.


----------



## whiskers

Want me to flip a coin for you @sostenuto ? You call it, which side is buy it?


----------



## whiskers

I'm not playing, Mr. @sostenuto . Help me help you. ;P


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> I'm not playing, Mr. @sostenuto . Help me help you. ;P
> 
> Ha! As stated earlier ….. always possible future Wishlist deal, if not now.
> Actually competing with another major option near 2x $$$. Cannot be both ...
> Recent BF /Holiday promos brought some cool additions, but left several others on the table …


----------



## whiskers

what's the other option you're debating?


----------



## sostenuto

Foggy details, but sounds like aarrkkk 
( _not being cute …. just a one-off opportunity _)

Recent Wishlist OACE pass was big mistake … _looking back_


----------



## idematoa

*01 - UVI - Attack EP88
02- Spitfire Audio - LCOT + Evo Grid Tundra*

https://vi-control.net/community/th...and-scarbee-classic-ep88s.71770/#post-4351075


----------



## idematoa

*100% SA* 
*01 - Spitfire Audio - LCOT & OACE
02 - Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra Evo Grid & OACE
03 - Spitfire audio - Albion Tundra Evo Grid & SSE*
*










*


----------



## Josh Richman

Just got a chance to open up this new purchase up and explore the first few patches last night, cosmic something. Very cool texture library with long evolving modulation and movement. Very happy with this purchase, a lot more to explore. (Not really sure one could replicate this with other instruments + reverbs without a lot of work and even then it wouldn’t get you exactly there.)

Now awaiting a UI update. That is the only really odd / off thing that is a glaringly noticeable defect. Clearly unintentional artifacts. A bit surprising that got shipped, but it’s easily correctable. Curious as to what the root cause is that generated the visual artifacts to be created in the first place... Expecting an UI update soon.


----------



## fiction

Also ended up buying this, will try it out later tonight but I really liked everything I’ve heard so far.


----------



## Silentspace2000

JonSolo said:


> Ok...I caved. I am not embarrassed because I think this is an intelligent library that will work well with some things I have happening. Honestly, I am tired of "ambient" everything, but the textures of this will bolster some stronger sounds that feel bland or redundant without some backdrop. Good job Spitfire, you sold me again.


I sat on the fence and monitored this thread as I agonized over whether to purchase. With only a few hours left last night, I also caved as well. I haven't had a lot of time to take a deep dive into it but after downloading and playing with it for a bit, my initial reaction was....I don't know why I hesitated. It's unique. To my ears, the sound has a character that I haven't heard in other software.


----------



## idematoa

*01 - UVI - EGP - Peter G -EL
02 - Spitfire Audio - LCOT + eDNA Earth*
*







*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - CMI V - Moments In Love [Arturia]
02 - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures [Spitfire Audio]*
*
*


----------



## Silentspace2000

Here's just a little snippet of something I did. I used three layers of LCOT, sprinkled in a little Eric Whitacre Choir and my acoustic guitar. That's about it.


----------



## D Halgren

Silentspace2000 said:


> Here's just a little snippet of something I did. I used three layers of LCOT, sprinkled in a little Eric Whitacre Choir and my acoustic guitar. That's about it.



Wow, that's gorgeous! Very Hedges/Windham Hill.


----------



## Silentspace2000

D Halgren said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Very Hedges/Windham Hill.


Thank you so much. He was a huge inspiration....


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - British Drama Toolkit - Viola
02 - Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures*
*




*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - LCO Textures
02 - UVI Falcon - Pulsar*
*







*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (MW)
02 - Arturia - Stella Pad





*


----------



## jbuhler

idematoa said:


> *01 - Spitfire Audio - British Drama Toolkit - Viola
> 02 - Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures*


I very much like what you got out of the BDT viola sound in this one.


----------



## idematoa

jbuhler said:


> I very much like what you got out of the BDT viola sound in this one.


Thx !


----------



## thecomposer10

For those of you who have had this for a few weeks – how useful is it? Does it have something the other evos don't have? (EWC, Olafur, SSE, etc). I have an edu discount lying around that I'm thinking of using on it.


----------



## Jdiggity1

idematoa said:


> *01 - Ethereal - Ethereal Tail (MW)
> 02 - Arturia - Stella Pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Idematoa, your frequent sharing of tracks is appreciated, but try to pull back on all the screenshots.
In the future, I'd recommend attaching them as files, but not inserting them to the message. That way, we can click on them to enlarge them _when we want_ to see them.


----------



## idematoa

Jdiggity1 said:


> Idematoa, your frequent sharing of tracks is appreciated, but try to pull back on all the screenshots.
> In the future, I'd recommend attaching them as files, but not inserting them to the message. That way, we can click on them to enlarge them _when we want_ to see them.


Ok
thanks for the advice


----------



## Silentspace2000

thecomposer10 said:


> For those of you who have had this for a few weeks – how useful is it? Does it have something the other evos don't have? (EWC, Olafur, SSE, etc). I have an edu discount lying around that I'm thinking of using on it.


Well I personally find it very useful. It's unique and I believe it is different. I use it as a way to create a mood and sprinkle it on top of things to add that extra flavor. I think it gels nicely on top of acoustic instruments and orchestral foundations. It's that kind of spice that you might not put on everything, but the perfect one in certain situations. I think I posted a little demo snippet earlier in this thread of how I used it with an acoustic guitar if that helps. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ism

Jdiggity1 said:


> Idematoa, your frequent sharing of tracks is appreciated, but try to pull back on all the screenshots.
> In the future, I'd recommend attaching them as files, but not inserting them to the message. That way, we can click on them to enlarge them _when we want_ to see them.



I actually quite like the screen shorts. Maybe a compromise would be a single screen shot of the key patch?


----------



## idematoa

Post moved here ... https://vi-control.net/community/th...ion-critique-thread.73671/page-4#post-4361146


----------



## idematoa

*A Dark Forest & ... Music*


----------



## idematoa

*Voices In The Aircraft Hangar*
*
Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures - 2 Evo(s) without FX









*


----------



## idematoa

*Spitfire Audio - Albion V Tundra - Bellow Pads + London Contemporary Orchestra Textures*
*




*


----------



## Niah2

Woah the voices sound incredibly musical, didn't expect that.


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures - Textures Grid - Piano Whisper + Textures Grid - Piano Whisper (-12) + Ethereal - vapour Undulation*
*





*


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures - Textures Grid - Earthrise
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Starpeggio
03 - UVI - Falcon - Cinematic Shades*
*










*


----------



## idematoa

*Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures + OACE
Spitfire Audio - Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions*
*







*


----------



## WaveRider

After all the demos I've seen, it seems to be just a collection of really nice pads. Is that a fair assumption?


----------



## jbuhler

waverunner said:


> After all the demos I've seen, it seems to be just a collection of really nice pads. Is that a fair assumption?


It depends on whether you think evolving textures and EVOs are pads.


----------



## Daniel James

waverunner said:


> After all the demos I've seen, it seems to be just a collection of really nice pads. Is that a fair assumption?



Very fair. But they are fucking awesome tho xD swings and roundabouts I guess.

-DJ


----------



## ism

waverunner said:


> After all the demos I've seen, it seems to be just a collection of really nice pads. Is that a fair assumption?



There’s a few hints in few demos that if you use close mics, there a definition that goes into territory that’s no longer what I would call a pad.

Very lovely pads too though.


----------



## ism

jbuhler said:


> It depends on whether you think evolving textures and EVOs are pads.



CLosely related is whether you think ‘neo classical’, ‘holy minimimalism’, John Luther Adams, all those tinkly notes in Debussy, etc and the same as ‘ambient’.


----------



## WaveRider

ism said:


> There’s a few hints in few demos that if you use close mics, there a definition that goes into territory that’s no longer what I would call a pad.
> 
> Very lovely pads too though.



Good to know! I've been on the fence with this one because I already have the Evo's.


----------



## idematoa

*01 - Spitfire Audio - LCOT
02 - Native Instruments - Noire Pure
03 - Output - Analog Strings*
*











*


----------



## idematoa

*3 Grid(s) LCOT with BlackHole Reverb*
*








*


----------

